# CO Teams & processing questions MERGED



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

*SC 189 Visa Application with Team 2 Adelaide*

Hi Everyone,

I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.

After reading through other posts and threads, I have analysed Team 2 is the slowest of all so just wanted to know how long did it take for you to grant the visa as I am still awaiting for mine 

As far as my case is concerned, I got invited on 15 Oct, lodged my application on 18 Oct, received ack on 21 Oct; did the meds and AFP before CO allocation. I got allocated CO on 8th Nov; asked only for Indian PCC which I sent on 4th Dec, since then I am just waiting. I do not know what is taking them so long???

I know it depends from case to case, but when others are receiving their grants in no time; I feel being left out 

BTW, I lodged my application through an agent onshore under ACS (Analyst Programmer) and my CO initials are TS (Team 2 Adelaide). Even though my agent has uploaded all the documents, the CO has not updated it on the system, it still shows 'requested' and my application status as 'in progress'.

I know I have to be patient. Just curious, how long it took others to get their grant. Please share!!!

My Timeline 

*261311- ACS* 10/9/12: *EOI (189/65pt):*03/10 *ITA:* 15/10/12: *Visa app /ack* 18/10/21/10: *Indian PCC* 04/12/12 : *CO* 08/11/12: *Grant* :Waiting :ranger:


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...


He is on holiday it seems


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...


What no mail u send the docs to?


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

peterpan1 said:


> What no mail u send the docs to?


I am not sure as I have put my application through an agent. Normally my agent forwards all the emails on to me. But, after submitting the requested Indian PCC I have not received any email from the team and my status still shows 'requested' for those documents.

I have checked with my agent and he confirmed that documents were sent. Who knows what they are upto, looks like my CO is indeed on leave...

anyways thanks for your valuable response; appreciated


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

vinyy said:


> I am not sure as I have put my application through an agent. Normally my agent forwards all the emails on to me. But, after submitting the requested Indian PCC I have not received any email from the team and my status still shows 'requested' for those documents.
> 
> I have checked with my agent and he confirmed that documents were sent. Who knows what they are upto, looks like my CO is indeed on leave...
> 
> anyways thanks for your valuable response; appreciated


I'm not able to send u private message....


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

vinyy said:


> I am not sure as I have put my application through an agent. Normally my agent forwards all the emails on to me. But, after submitting the requested Indian PCC I have not received any email from the team and my status still shows 'requested' for those documents.
> 
> I have checked with my agent and he confirmed that documents were sent. Who knows what they are upto, looks like my CO is indeed on leave...
> 
> anyways thanks for your valuable response; appreciated


I would suggest u to call diac right now I also did that .they will tell u the status and call CO to see what is happening ...
I was told yesterday that CO is in holiday


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

peterpan1 said:


> I would suggest u to call diac right now I also did that .they will tell u the status and call CO to see what is happening ...
> I was told yesterday that CO is in holiday


Thanks for the advice mate; will call them Monday and lets see what they tell me


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

vinyy said:


> After reading through other posts and threads, I have analysed Team 2 is the slowest of all so just wanted to know how long did it take for you to grant the visa as I am still awaiting for mine



I really don't think Team 2 is slow in processing. Checkout my signature. My timings are quite ok i guess.

Btw my CO's initials were SK.


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

spin123 said:


> I really don't think Team 2 is slow in processing. Checkout my signature. My timings are quite ok i guess.
> 
> Btw my CO's initials were SK.


Thanks for sharing mate..may be it depends on CO...who knows..it was just my observation 

Btw, congrats mate


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

vinyy said:


> I am not sure as I have put my application through an agent. Normally my agent forwards all the emails on to me. But, after submitting the requested Indian PCC I have not received any email from the team and my status still shows 'requested' for those documents.
> 
> I have checked with my agent and he confirmed that documents were sent. Who knows what they are upto, looks like my CO is indeed on leave...
> 
> anyways thanks for your valuable response; appreciated


hi 

from where u r checking ur document status ? at the moment DIAC have some problem with EOI applications online status checking process.

Regards
Samper


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

samper said:


> hi
> 
> from where u r checking ur document status ? at the moment DIAC have some problem with EOI applications online status checking process.
> 
> ...


Thanks 'Samper' for letting me know; appreciated.

I was checking through a link on immi site where it says 'evisa logon', may be there is some issue with it. But, when they will grant the visa will they change the status then or we will just get an email??


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

u was asking that you have checked ur status and team 2 is still demanding ur doc's but i am checking this on daily basis and i am not get any status information, can u share that link to me

you will get an email yes actually they will mail ur grant letter to ur consultant


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

samper said:


> u was asking that you have checked ur status and team 2 is still demanding ur doc's but i am checking this on daily basis and i am not get any status information, can u share that link to me
> 
> you will get an email yes actually they will mail ur grant letter to ur consultant


Please find below the link where I am checking the status

ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

I hope this helps; good luck!!


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

can u please share screen shot if u never mind and also remove ur TRN information and just share place where they are demanding doc's i want to discuss it with my consultant

Regards


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

vinyy,

I got my grant yesterday (refer my timeline)...I CO belong to Team 2 and his initials are TS...
Dont worry about the status change in the online system...for me it never changed until the grant.

Just before granting i.e. yesterday he replied me asking for a document which i uploaded in the online system,it seems they are facing issues in accessing online document...Once i sent the document by email bingo i got the grant...

I sent all my document by email to him and he promptly acknowledged it.

In your case check if your medical is finalized ,the delay could be that medical is not available to CO


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

allisgreat said:


> vinyy,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday (refer my timeline)...I CO belong to Team 2 and his initials are TS...
> Dont worry about the status change in the online system...for me it never changed until the grant.
> ...


have they call ur employers for ur job verification ?

Regards


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> vinyy,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday (refer my timeline)...I CO belong to Team 2 and his initials are TS...
> Dont worry about the status change in the online system...for me it never changed until the grant.
> ...


Vinny ..he is correct check ur medical status...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> vinyy,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday (refer my timeline)...I CO belong to Team 2 and his initials are TS...
> Dont worry about the status change in the online system...for me it never changed until the grant.
> ...


Hi,

Were ur medicals referred..


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks allisgreat, peterpan1 and reachsvinoth for your valuable input.

Many congrats to 'allisgreat' for grant of your visa and I think we share the same CO 

Well, as far as my 'meds' are concerned, they did not get referred. I was not even asked by CO to get it as I got it done before the CO was allotted. The status on the site shows 'received'. Do I need to do anything in that regards to finalise them or if it says 'received' then they are finalized by default??

The only thing which I submitted late was my Indian PCC. I got the CO allotted on 8th Nov and I thought I might not be able to get my Indian PCC in time so I asked my agent to get extra time but I got it by 4 Dec (within 28 days) and submitted it, I hope that is not what delaying my outcome...

Ideally going by the timeframe for others, I should have received the outcome by now. This wait is killing me


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...


hi vinyy
what's the status of your visa now?


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

nagasainath said:


> hi vinyy
> what's the status of your visa now?


Hi Nagasainath,

I have not heard anything yet, I have sent couple of emails to my CO last week asking him if anything else is required, but have not received a reply. I do not know what is taking so long 

What about you? Are you also with Team 2? What is your status?


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Nagasainath,
> 
> I have not heard anything yet, I have sent couple of emails to my CO last week asking him if anything else is required, but have not received a reply. I do not know what is taking so long
> 
> What about you? Are you also with Team 2? What is your status?


i applied on 25th NOV, CO allocated last week, asked for some docs yesterday that i sent by mail.. waiting for next step.. Team 2 of course


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

nagasainath said:


> i applied on 25th NOV, CO allocated last week, asked for some docs yesterday that i sent by mail.. waiting for next step.. Team 2 of course


That is good to know mate  good luck with the process. You might even get the grant before me, who knows 

keep me updated; I will also update the thread if I hear anything from my CO


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys with my experience Team 2 is the fastest....
Pls chk my time lines below

Got my invite on 1st nov ..lodged my application on 23rd nov'12 ..submitted all docs including PCC by 20th Dec'12...Medicals was done on 6th dec'12 and were sent directly..so dont know when CO received my meds

I got a mail from CO on 17th Jan 2013 asking some docs of my spouse.But I had already uploaded these docs as well. I had also sent these docs to the CO which the adelaide team 2 ....Next day morning I could see my grant letter...so in my view if you have submitted all the docs before hand and whn CO starts looking in to your case ,if all docs are there they give the grant immediately...




21/04/2012 : IELTS Overall 6,26/06/2012: ACS Skill assessment +ve ,07/07/2012 EOI submitted with 60 PTS, 01/11/2012 Received Invitation ,20/11/2012 - PCC from Netherlands 23/11/2012 Lodged Visa , 07/12/2012 - Medicals , 18/12/2012 -PCC, 17/01/2013 CO alloted 17/01/2013 Grant Received.


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

kark said:


> Guys with my experience Team 2 is the fastest....
> Pls chk my time lines below
> 
> Got my invite on 1st nov ..lodged my application on 23rd nov'12 ..submitted all docs including PCC by 20th Dec'12...Medicals was done on 6th dec'12 and were sent directly..so dont know when CO received my meds
> ...


That is really fast 'kark', congrats on getting your visa grant. I do not really understand why it is fast in some cases, well only they know 

May be, I went home to India, after CO was assigned for around 1 month. So they might have put my file on hold but I have been back for now 1 month. 

Well, will update the thread once I hear back from them; fingers crossed.

Cheers, V


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

*CO Teams & non relevant to processing questions MERGED*

Hi huys, anyone having CO from Team 33 pls join in to share the experience of CO's and know how much time it will take to get grant


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi huys, anyone having CO from Team 33 pls join in to share the experience of CO's and know how much time it will take to get grant


my CO is from team 33 and she is very prompt and polite . I got my visa today


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi huys, anyone having CO from Team 33 pls join in to share the experience of CO's and know how much time it will take to get grant


Me had Team 33 . CO allocated on 17th Jan (that's what they said when I called DIAC), CO mailed on 22nd Jan, and Grant on 23rd Jan. Pretty fast processing I would say.


----------



## RUKN (Nov 28, 2012)

vvc said:


> my CO is from team 33 and she is very prompt and polite . I got my visa today


Congratulations! VVC on the speedy grant. would you mind sharing CO initials as my CO is alos from team 33
Thanks


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have my CO from team 33 too. I have submitted form 80 yesterday and now waiting to hear from CO/grant. Wish me luck.

IELTS: 07 Jan 2012|EA : 03 May 2012/18 Aug 2012| EOI inv: 15 Oct|Visa App Submitted: 30Nov | Med:19 Dec |PCC: 27 Dec|CO: 19 Jan| Docs sent: 23 Jan| Grant:Waiting.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

RUKN said:



> Congratulations! VVC on the speedy grant. would you mind sharing CO initials as my CO is alos from team 33
> Thanks


JL are intitials of my CO


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

vvc said:


> my co is from team 33 and she is very prompt and polite . I got my visa today


congrats for ur grant


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

My CO is from Team 33 as well. Submitted Mids and PCC on 21st Jan. Waiting for Grant. 

Does any ones CO initials is LZ? If yes, can you plz let me know how long have you been waiting for grant?


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

Our Medicals were the last item required and these were uploaded on 16th Nov. We are applying via an agent and have heard no news despite e-mailing our agent in Dec and Jan (just had no reply). We are not sure what the hold up is. All documents have been received. Not sure what to do. 10 weeks since the medical uploads. Any advice greatly appreciated. Team 02 SK


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

inc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our Medicals were the last item required and these were uploaded on 16th Nov. We are applying via an agent and have heard no news despite e-mailing our agent in Dec and Jan (just had no reply). We are not sure what the hold up is. All documents have been received. Not sure what to do. 10 weeks since the medical uploads. Any advice greatly appreciated. Team 02 SK


Hey Inc, thanks for sharing your update. Yeah, even I can't really figure it out..we are on the same boat mate 

Even I applied through an agent and he tells me you have to be patient, as the time on website says it can take upto 12 months...but I find it quite interesting when some cases get approved within a month while like ours take longer 

well fingers crossed, i will keep you posted about my outcome...i have tried to contact the team through email twice and have not heard anything yet..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

My co initials r VL


----------



## rsglam (Oct 16, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...


Hi Vinyy

I guess it depends more on the assigned CO than on the team. I'm with team 7 and my situation is more or less the same. I'm also feeling a little disappointed as some people get their grants almost immediately after being allocated a CO...In my case, all the requested documents have been sent and I emailed AP (CO initials) to see if anything else was necessary. The answer I got was that if they needed something else they would get in touch... So here I am patiently waiting... My document status at e-visa are "required", "recommended" or "requested". None of them is "received" or "met". I guess none has been evaluated yet... Could you update your documents status? Just for comparing and trying to find some logic in the process. 

Thanks and all the best!


----------



## AhmedUAE (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear friends,

This morning I have received my visa grant letter for 489 (NSW). I have been a silent user of this forum as this forum has been a great source of information. Thanks to all the forum members for sharing their valuable experiences and advices. My case was quite different than the cases of most of the visa applicants here as currently I am an overseas Ph.D. student. I do not have any recent work experiences within last 37 months from now. I also did not claim any work experience related points at all. However, I had some two plus years of work experiences (i.e. not three years) just before my enrollment into the current Ph.D. study. So, with the minimum 1 year of work experience criteria (i.e. DIAC basic work exp. criteria) and also with the '10 points' for IELTS, I managed NSW 489 sponsorship somehow.
My application details are as follows:
Engineers Australia (ANZSCO 233215): 19 Mar 2012
NSW SS (489) Approved: 26 Sept 2012 
Skill Select Invitation: 02 Oct 2012
Visa Application Lodged: 12 Oct 2012
PCC: 17th Oct 2012 (1st pcc from UAE out of the three countries)
Medicals Frontloaded: 04 Nov 2012 (I did not track the status at all)
CO Assigned: 06 Nov 2012
Visa Grant: 25th January 2013
CO from Team: 33 (Brisbane)
CO Initials: ES
First entry not after: 17th Oct 2013 (Just 1 year from the 1st pcc)

CO just asked for form 80 and pcc(s), he gives neither any acknowledgements nor any status updates. I also did not bothered him earlier. Even, yesterday, some status updates were like 'required', 'requested',' recommended'...... I just bothered him three days ago with some corrections in my form 80. I was quite patient all these days. So patience is the key player here as senior members of this forum advised this here and there in this forum. This forum has helped me greatly to be confident in dealing with the whole visa application processes without any help from any agents.

I wish all the best for all of the visa applicants here.


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

rsglam said:


> Hi Vinyy
> 
> I guess it depends more on the assigned CO than on the team. I'm with team 7 and my situation is more or less the same. I'm also feeling a little disappointed as some people get their grants almost immediately after being allocated a CO...In my case, all the requested documents have been sent and I emailed AP (CO initials) to see if anything else was necessary. The answer I got was that if they needed something else they would get in touch... So here I am patiently waiting... My document status at e-visa are "required", "recommended" or "requested". None of them is "received" or "met". I guess none has been evaluated yet... Could you update your documents status? Just for comparing and trying to find some logic in the process.
> 
> Thanks and all the best!


Hi rsglam, thanks for sharing your case situation and progress...

Yeah I suppose it depends on the CO rather than the team..all my documents status shows 'received' other than my AFP and Indian PCC which says 'requested', those are already submitted by my agent..I have been told that they normally do not update the status.. I reckon they will update at once only after evaluating all the documents...no doc status is 'met' in my case though..

I think we just need to be patient; which cn be painful 

well I will update the thread if any change occurs in my status 

good luck mate!!


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my case officer assigned on the 17th of november. No idea what's taking so long. 
Case officer initials: LR, btw. Anyone have any luck with him?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

AhmedUAE said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> This morning I have received my visa grant letter for 489 (NSW). I have been a silent user of this forum as this forum has been a great source of information. Thanks to all the forum members for sharing their valuable experiences and advices. My case was quite different than the cases of most of the visa applicants here as currently I am an overseas Ph.D. student. I do not have any recent work experiences within last 37 months from now. I also did not claim any work experience related points at all. However, I had some two plus years of work experiences (i.e. not three years) just before my enrollment into the current Ph.D. study. So, with the minimum 1 year of work experience criteria (i.e. DIAC basic work exp. criteria) and also with the '10 points' for IELTS, I managed NSW 489 sponsorship somehow.
> My application details are as follows:
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

letSmove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my CO from team 33 too. I have submitted form 80 yesterday and now waiting to hear from CO/grant. Wish me luck.
> 
> IELTS: 07 Jan 2012|EA : 03 May 2012/18 Aug 2012| EOI inv: 15 Oct|Visa App Submitted: 30Nov | Med:19 Dec |PCC: 27 Dec|CO: 19 Jan| Docs sent: 23 Jan| Grant:Waiting.



What do you mean by Document sent in the last part of your signature, do u mean that medical and pcc hbeen sent to CO or wot else...?


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> What do you mean by Document sent in the last part of your signature, do u mean that medical and pcc hbeen sent to CO or wot else...?



That's actually form 80...
----------------------------------------------------------
IELTS: 07 Jan 2012|EA : 03 May 2012/18 Aug 2012| EOI inv: 15 Oct|Visa App Submitted: 30Nov | Med:19 Dec |PCC: 27 Dec|CO: 19 Jan| Docs sent: 23 Jan| Grant:Waiting.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone with CO initials. VL Ffrom team 33


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

No one here with CO initials VL


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

No one with LR either :S


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

This is the reply I got close to 3 weeks ago from my case officer when enquired about my status. A very common and standard answer.

*Hello XXX,

Your application is and all of the contained information is currently undergoing the final stages of standard checking. Please note that in some cases this process can take up to 12 months. 

I am hopeful that your application will be processed as soon as possible however and I will be in contact with you if I require or have any further information for you.

Kind regards,
XXX*


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

vinyy said:


> That is good to know mate  good luck with the process. You might even get the grant before me, who knows
> 
> keep me updated; I will also update the thread if I hear anything from my CO


Got my grant Yesterday finally... it was quick by the Team 2 for me... the dealy was because of the continuous holidays in Dec and Jan... but my expectation was met... 25th Nov was my application lodged and 27th Jan i got my Grant


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

nagasainath said:


> Got my grant Yesterday finally... it was quick by the Team 2 for me... the dealy was because of the continuous holidays in Dec and Jan... but my expectation was met... 25th Nov was my application lodged and 27th Jan i got my Grant


Congrats nagasainath  thats so great and fast mate..thanks for updating the thread, appreciated  Good luck!!


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Got my grant Yesterday finally... it was quick by the Team 2 for me... the dealy was because of the continuous holidays in Dec and Jan... but my expectation was met... 25th Nov was my application lodged and 27th Jan i got my Grant


Many congradulations nagasainath! wish you all the very best and hope all your dreams come true 

Can I ask if you could please share your CO initials/name (if you feel its OK to share) please?

I applied on 3rd Dec and still did not get any formal communication from a CO. I did call DIAC last week and the lady told me that I was assigned a CO from Adelaid Team 2 a week before and should wait a week or two and call back if I still don't get any communication from CO.

Thanks again


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

TV Buff said:


> This is the reply I got close to 3 weeks ago from my case officer when enquired about my status. A very common and standard answer.
> 
> *Hello XXX,
> 
> ...


Hope for the best...... U will get your grant soon


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Counting days*

I applied for 190 team 2. CO requested form 80 and medicals. I have done my medicals on Jan16 and uploaded the form 80 on the same day. After that, they never turned to me. Just counting the days. The documents status in the eVisa always shows required. 

-Rams


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Many congradulations nagasainath! wish you all the very best and hope all your dreams come true
> 
> Can I ask if you could please share your CO initials/name (if you feel its OK to share) please?
> 
> ...


thank you.
no problem in sharing but im sure it wont be of any use to you.
You could wait till 3rd Feb before you call again and if they said they see a CO for you, im sure you should hear on or before 3rd Feb.


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks nagasainath, I too hope to hear from CO soon 

I just asked out of curiosity coz only got to know that I'm assigned a CO from Team 2, no idea of what officer from the team. So probably it wont be any use like you said. Hope things will go smooth.

Thanks & Wish you all the best with everything


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

vvc said:


> JL are intitials of my CO


Congrats!!!! All the best


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

justmailjoseph said:


> Me had Team 33 . CO allocated on 17th Jan (that's what they said when I called DIAC), CO mailed on 22nd Jan, and Grant on 23rd Jan. Pretty fast processing I would say.


Friend what is the first arrival date (Arrive Before Date) mentioned on the VISA grant?


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Bravo said:


> Friend what is the first arrival date (Arrive Before Date) mentioned on the VISA grant?


Dec 2013


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

justmailjoseph said:


> Dec 2013


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Sach_1213. I really hope so too.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

arvindb81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO is from Team 33 as well. Submitted Mids and PCC on 21st Jan. Waiting for Grant.
> 
> Does any ones CO initials is LZ? If yes, can you plz let me know how long have you been waiting for grant?


Dear arvindb81,

Today only I have been allocated to CO initials LZ, requesting some documents.

hope you will get grant letter soon


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick note to update everyone..Today I got a reply from my CO for the email which I sent to him couple of weeks ago 

He said that he has not received my AFP and Indian PCC, I reckon my agent just uploaded it and CO said he cannot access the online application through site..He asked me to send the documents in the email so that he can finalise my application.

I have just sent him my documents and now hoping it does not take much time 

I would suggest everyone if you have not heard anything regarding your application update, please contact your CO; they may take time in reverting back but they do get back to you 

Fingers crossed now, yayy!!


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a quick note to update everyone..Today I got a reply from my CO for the email which I sent to him couple of weeks ago
> 
> ...


Congrats! It feels like an eternity waiting. 

I don't know where I stand in terms of emailing the case officer directly because I have an agent. My agent has not been in contact since Nov despite a few emails. Medicals were uploaded on the 16th Nov. What advice would you give?


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

inc said:


> Congrats! It feels like an eternity waiting.
> 
> I don't know where I stand in terms of emailing the case officer directly because I have an agent. My agent has not been in contact since Nov despite a few emails. Medicals were uploaded on the 16th Nov. What advice would you give?


Hey mate, I would advise you to contact your CO directly if you have your TRN with you. Even, I have an agent but every time I contacted him, he was like it takes time..I am not saying the agents do not do their job, but they have got so many clients that they are least bothered (my personal experience)

As in my case, it may still take 1 month or more but now I know where I stand and as my CO mentioned in the email he could not access the docs which my agent uploaded..

My advise is to contact them directly, good luck mate


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Ok so I have bitten the bullet and emailed the CO directly. Keep you posted.


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

NIP said:


> Dear arvindb81,
> 
> Today only I have been allocated to CO initials LZ, requesting some documents.
> 
> hope you will get grant letter soon



Thanks NIP...

Its 3rd week since i submitted all my documents... Can anyone please suggest what is the best way to know the status... shall i call DIAC or send email to CO?


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

arvindb81 said:


> Thanks NIP...
> 
> Its 3rd week since i submitted all my documents... Can anyone please suggest what is the best way to know the status... shall i call DIAC or send email to CO?


Dear arvindb81

did you see any change after loging to evisa system for the documents you provided to CO. like requested to received to met.....

wait for another one week and then write an email to CO regarding status of your visa application.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for advising me to contact our CO. Received an email back to say:

'Thank you for the email. I am pleased to advise that your visas have been granted and the letter sent to your authorised migration agent today.'

Delighted!!!


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


Hi,

Do they do for everyone?
what about me ? coz i am working in Perth ?

Regards.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

My Co is AM. Anybody here with the same CO..?


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Co is AM. Anybody here with the same CO..?


Hey,

I have the same CO.

I found him very nice and polite. However he does not update the e-visa. Was your e-visa page updated?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have the same CO.
> 
> I found him very nice and polite. However he does not update the e-visa. Was your e-visa page updated?


Hello Kristy and Looong,
I have the same CO (AM) from team 33 Brisbane...
I have been waiting from Dec 28th after sending my Meds and PCC, which was requested on Dec 18th. E visa page has been updated as Received on Jan 3, 2013..Since then i am waiting!..No employment enquiry has done so far!..

U can refer my timeline for more...Share Ur thoughts, would be nice to know..

Thanks and Thanks Sach for creating this thread...

Regards,
Raghu


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Co is AM. Anybody here with the same CO..?


Me the same CO Buddy!
U can refer my timeline for more info. 

Cheers


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Hello Kristy and Looong,
> I have the same CO (AM) from team 33 Brisbane...
> I have been waiting from Dec 28th after sending my Meds and PCC, which was requested on Dec 18th. E visa page has been updated as Received on Jan 3, 2013..Since then i am waiting!..No employment enquiry has done so far!..
> 
> ...


Hi raghu..... Thats ok as we all r linked thru team 33 in one way or another.... Just to tell u that on 4 feb guys from australian embassy came to my office in punjab for physical enquiry...... They took photographs of my office, bill books, my interviews with newspapers etc etc..... I hope everything went well n hope they send positive report to my CO..... WAITING FOR GRANT NOW


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

My CO requested for medicals and some other docs on the 30th Jan.

He too is from Team 33 Bribane initials AA. Anyone who got him?


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> My co initials r VL


Hey My CO is also VL.


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> no one here with co initials vl


my co is vl


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

faazi_khan said:


> my co is vl


Did she changed status on evisa page n did she asked for any documents..... She had asked me documents the day she was assigned to me on 11 dec n from that date no request for documents.......


----------



## vinyy (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I got my PR today; yay!!

After emailing the requested documents on Monday; I got the grant today; pretty quick!!

I would like to thank the 'expat community' here who supported me during my waiting time with sharing their experiences and valuable input; really appreciated 

congrats 'inc' mate on getting your grant as well...

As per my experience, I would suggest/advise to anyone who has been waiting too long and have not heard anything to contact their CO directly 

All the best to everyone who are waiting; I hope you don't have to wait too long 

I am situated in Adelaide; please feel free to IM me if you need any advise or help; would be happy to assist


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Me the same CO Buddy!
> U can refer my timeline for more info.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Raghu,

Thanks for sharing. I found him very polite too. Want to know more about him. I think he is a bit slow. Anyone know any case of him. 

Thanks


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi raghu..... Thats ok as we all r linked thru team 33 in one way or another.... Just to tell u that on 4 feb guys from australian embassy came to my office in punjab for physical enquiry...... They took photographs of my office, bill books, my interviews with newspapers etc etc..... I hope everything went well n hope they send positive report to my CO..... WAITING FOR GRANT NOW


Nice. All should go well!!

Good luck and prayers!


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

*PR granted*

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................thank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
my timeline 

Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
Applied visa 7th December 2012
CO. Allotted - 24th Jan. 2013
CO. intials - AM
CO. asked me police clearance and my employment proofs
and inquired at my office today on 7/02/13
and after two hours got my grant................
right now i am feeling top of the world...............
once again thank you everyone for providing us such a useful information..................................:clap2:lane:


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I found him very polite too. Want to know more about him. I think he is a bit slow. Anyone know any case of him.
> 
> Thanks


You mentioned him as he is polite, have u ever had a chance to talk to him?..
Any kind of updates from him, kindly share with Us as well...will be good to know to follow him up..

thanks


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................thank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats, and i see Ur CO as AM, who is same for me as well..
How is he?..He asked PCC, Meds and Form 80 and he received on 3 Jan but still yet to hear from him....

Cheers and good luck for U!!


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................thank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...



congrts!!! SAM84 on your Grant, all the very best.. one question evryone is having is regarding the inquiry made at ur office, is this the current office ur working at? . can you pls share the details which will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................thank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congratulations SAM84


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

NIP said:


> Congratulations SAM84



NIP can you pls update the sheet with ur details for our reference..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

makaveli2012 said:


> NIP can you pls update the sheet with ur details for our reference..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


makaveli2012... I have updated the sheet


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

sam,loong,kristy,raghuraman,

Me too with CO AM from team 33.

He dint mail me when he is allotted, I came to know through DIAC via telephone when I called.

Monday I received a request for further docs.

He asked for tax slips, pf statements, pay slips, form 80,pcc,form 1221.

I am bit worried as I dont have tax slips and pf statements from my previous employers. I have only some (not all) pay slips.

Is this a siituation to panic?

Please guide.


SAM,

Your experience will be very much helpful as you are the only guy who got a grant from AM.


Naseef


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> sam,loong,kristy,raghuraman,
> 
> me too with co am from team 33.
> 
> ...


hello naseef,

he asked for pcc, meds, form 80 and form 1221.

Just one qns to u, havent u uploaded ur payslips at the time of visa lodging?

Regards,


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> sam,loong,kristy,raghuraman,
> 
> Me too with CO AM from team 33.
> 
> ...


Hello Naseef,
I believe it should be enough to send the reference letters from that employer. This what i have done for my previous employers.
I have one question to you though. I ve noticed that you have lodged the visa in October. Is this the first time your CO contacted you after lodging visa app? 
Thanks


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Congrats, and i see Ur CO as AM, who is same for me as well..
> How is he?..He asked PCC, Meds and Form 80 and he received on 3 Jan but still yet to hear from him....
> 
> Cheers and good luck for U!!


Sorry to correct you, she is a lady, i think so bcoz when she introduced herself, she told her name AM. she is gud and very soft spoken.......I already submit all these docs after she allotted to me.....so she didn't ask anything......I sent mail to my case officer three days ago and asked about my case status...... and after two days of my email she called my office and inquired and grant me visa......


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> congrts!!! SAM84 on your Grant, all the very best.. one question evryone is having is regarding the inquiry made at ur office, is this the current office ur working at? . can you pls share the details which will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, she called at my current office and asked for me.......and asked me questions regarding what i do like my duties than to whom i report.....and how long have i been working here......that's all she asked me......


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> sam,loong,kristy,raghuraman,
> 
> Me too with CO AM from team 33.
> 
> ...


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Sorry to correct you, she is a lady, i think so bcoz when she introduced herself, she told her name AM. she is gud and very soft spoken.......I already submit all these docs after she allotted to me.....so she didn't ask anything......I sent mail to my case officer three days ago and asked about my case status...... and after two days of my email she called my office and inquired and grant me visa......


Dear Sam,

Thanks for writing and letting to know abt her.

Sam could you pls share ur thoughts abt this. During the CO allocation she mentioned that: from the day of sending the required docs, she will get back to me on the 28th day.
Today is tht 28th day. Incase i didn't receive any response, shall i write her email?. Or do u think i shd still wait?. 
Thanks and Regards,


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Dear Sam,
> 
> Thanks for writing and letting to know abt her.
> 
> ...


hey raghu,

I think u should write a mail to her and ask about your case status. I also sent a mail to her asking about my status. But i forgot one document to attach with last documents mail to her, thus i attached tax return pdf and sent it to her and asked her about status. But definitely she will come back to you if you send mail.
lane:


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

NIP said:


> Dear arvindb81
> 
> did you see any change after loging to evisa system for the documents you provided to CO. like requested to received to met.....
> 
> wait for another one week and then write an email to CO regarding status of your visa application.


Hey NIP

Yes I did saw change in the document status in evisa after I submitted the documents.

I emailed her yesterday about the status.... She mentioned that she is doing some routine verification checks. And she will finalize once it is done. She haven't mentioned the timeline though.


Can anyone let me know what the routine verification checks include? And how long it usually takes?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> hey raghu,
> 
> I think u should write a mail to her and ask about your case status. I also sent a mail to her asking about my status. But i forgot one document to attach with last documents mail to her, thus i attached tax return pdf and sent it to her and asked her about status. But definitely she will come back to you if you send mail.
> lane:


Hello Sam,

Will wait for couple of more days and then will write her a mail requesting about the status.
Thanks for the suggestion.
Regards,


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hey NIP
> 
> Yes I did saw change in the document status in evisa after I submitted the documents.
> 
> ...


Routine checks means u will be facing verification either telephonic or physical enquiry or both. Just check out my timeline. I had telephonic enquiry on 9 jan 14 jan n surprise physical visit to my office on 4 feb..... I was told in dec that my file is under routine check n my medicals r finalised..... So this routine check can take 2 to 3 months for offshore applicants like u n me....... So be ready for a surprise check


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Raghuraman,

I dint attach the pay slips in the portal as I dont have them with me at that time and also am in a feel that I have to send all these documents again, as most of the fellow expats are being requested at a later stage of their application.

Whats ur comment on my situation?

Kristy,

The CO contacted me for the first time.
Previously I sent him mails regarding my status, but dint get any reply.


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

sach_1213 said:


> Routine checks means u will be facing verification either telephonic or physical enquiry or both. Just check out my timeline. I had telephonic enquiry on 9 jan 14 jan n surprise physical visit to my office on 4 feb..... I was told in dec that my file is under routine check n my medicals r finalised..... So this routine check can take 2 to 3 months for offshore applicants like u n me....... So be ready for a surprise check


Thanks Sach...


I thought the same so... is this verification only on the current company or is it done for previous company as well? is this only for employment or any any other verfications done?


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................thank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats Man!!!!


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

arvindb81 said:


> Thanks Sach...
> 
> 
> I thought the same so... is this verification only on the current company or is it done for previous company as well? is this only for employment or any any other verfications done?


I have uploaded all requested documents by CO LZ, now waiting for the grant  hope this should be soon for everyone who are desparately waiting.

by seeing above posts, looks like team 33 is bit slow to finalize.

The routine checks purely depends on the CO, just to verify current one or previous as well. they will do only on the employment.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................thank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats buddy on your grant. All the best for the rest of the journey.

Would you mind sharing the date you did the medicals?

Thanks


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Brisbane Team 33 CO AA*

Hi,

Has anyone got Brisbane Team 33, CO AA? How is generally the processing time he takes?

Thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got Brisbane Team 33, CO AA? How is generally the processing time he takes?
> 
> Thanks



i think team 33 is bit slow. ... mine is VL from team 33 and she is very slow....its been 2 months i have sent her all docs n still no reply from her


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Did she changed status on evisa page n did she asked for any documents..... She had asked me documents the day she was assigned to me on 11 dec n from that date no request for documents.......


No status changed on e-visa...
Yes she asked for docs 2 times after the 2nd time it has been more than a week of silence...

How do u know the dates of ur job verification as depicted in ur signature ?????


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

faazi_khan said:


> No status changed on e-visa...
> Yes she asked for docs 2 times after the 2nd time it has been more than a week of silence...
> 
> How do u know the dates of ur job verification as depicted in ur signature ?????


As i am a businessman n the officers of australian high commission enquired directly from me abt my business, duties, way of working etc etc.... They r constantly visiting my business site.... I dont know what they r upto after having 3 enquiries both telephonic n physical verification to my office.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> i think team 33 is bit slow. ... mine is VL from team 33 and she is very slow....its been 2 months i have sent her all docs n still no reply from her


oh...Then more time to wait I suppose


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> As i am a businessman n the officers of australian high commission enquired directly from me abt my business, duties, way of working etc etc.... They r constantly visiting my business site.... I dont know what they r upto after having 3 enquiries both telephonic n physical verification to my office.


OH ok 
BEST OF LUCK


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any updates by CO VL to anyone with that CO name


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Any updates by CO VL to anyone with that CO name


No update since 4 th Feb 2013, when i submitted my required docs. But in the last mail she told me that my medical has been referred to MOC it will take some time.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

faazi_khan said:


> No update since 4 th Feb 2013, when i submitted my required docs. But in the last mail she told me that my medical has been referred to MOC it will take some time.


Ok..... Thanks 4 replying


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

*CO TEAM 34 applicants Brisbane*

Hello everyone,


If you guys got Team 34 Brisbane for 189/190 or any other VISA application.. Please provide your useful reviews of the team and CO.


I got CO with Initials AM team 34, brisbane, 189 application


I would be waiting for people out here to actively participate and provide info


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I also got team 34 Brisbane on 12th February for 190 Visa. So far CO assigning was very quick, CO asked me for the medical and PCC.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Team 33 Brisbane contact Number*

Will anyone of you have the contact number to get in touch with Team 33 Brisbane? Thinking of calling them on Monday to inquire about the status?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Enquiry and Verification*

Hello Friends abt enquiry and verification,

Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins. Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each. Both the inquiries are handled by my bosses and the informed me about this after the verification.

In both the places they took pics of the firm and also showed my picture and got verified too. (Any thoughts abt Y they took pics of the firms??).

Share your thoughts abt this...

thanks and regards,


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

When I inquired about what would be the delay behind my case, my agent told probably they are doing employment verification checks. Seems like team 33 is thoroughly checking employment evidence genuineness. 

BTW can one of you pls share the team 33 contact number?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Hello Friends abt enquiry and verification,
> 
> Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins. Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each. Both the inquiries are handled by my bosses and the informed me about this after the verification.
> 
> ...


What's the initials of your case officer?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> What's the initials of your case officer?


I just saw ur previous post and i think u guessed it right...Team 33 Brisbane..CO AM..


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

raghuraman said:


> I just saw ur previous post and i think u guessed it right...Team 33 Brisbane..CO AM..


My CO is also from Team 33 initials LZ... when I requested to acknowledge of documents sent, got reply as below

"I confirm that all documents have been received. 

This application is currently pending routine verification checks. 

Once these checks are completed, I will be in a position to finalise the case for you."

@Raghuraman: how did they verifiy your picture? did you sent to your pic scanned to your CO upon request?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> I also got team 34 Brisbane on 12th February for 190 Visa. So far CO assigning was very quick, CO asked me for the medical and PCC.


Cool.. How is team in replying to mails ? and appliaction processing and is the team helpful ?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

NIP said:


> My CO is also from Team 33 initials LZ... when I requested to acknowledge of documents sent, got reply as below
> 
> "I confirm that all documents have been received.
> 
> ...


No NIP i didnt send. They showed the picture that has been taken during the Police Clearance. They showed it and got it confirmed from my boss.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I sent a query about my wife's medical yesterday as she is pregnant so she cannot undergo medical. I am waiting for the reply. Response time mentioned is minimum 7 days, but I hope that I will get the reply soon.


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> No NIP i didnt send. They showed the picture that has been taken during the Police Clearance. They showed it and got it confirmed from my boss.


Hi!

Just a small question?

How many years of experience did you mention in the application? Also, did you provide employment documents such as Appointment letter, Reference Letter, Payslips, Bank Statements, Tax Returns, etc.

I have been told by a couple of my friends that, more documentation you provide less chances of thorough inquiry.

I may be wrong as well!

Anyways, wish you a speedy grant!

Prabhath


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> I sent a query about my wife's medical yesterday as she is pregnant so she cannot undergo medical. I am waiting for the reply. Response time mentioned is minimum 7 days, but I hope that I will get the reply soon.


Do update here when you get a reply... What is the CO intials ?


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

raghuraman said:


> No NIP i didnt send. They showed the picture that has been taken during the Police Clearance. They showed it and got it confirmed from my boss.


raghuraman, how did they directly contact your boss... normally experience letter have only HR contacts.. btw wat other documents of work experience you provided while filling visa application?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi all, I also have co got on 4th feb from team 33 Brisbane,and initials JL..she just asked to upload all documents, like pcc, medicals, and form 80 for both at one time in 28 days time frame she has given..anyone with JL??


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Zquershi,


Can you please give me more details about your application ? I just wanted to see if we are the two guys only being taken up by Team 34, then we should have something common?


Did you include your parents into your visa application?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have the same CO.
> 
> I found him very nice and polite. However he does not update the e-visa. Was your e-visa page updated?


Hey Kristy711

You have CO wit initial AM ? i too .. but she is from team 34 brisbane


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Co is AM. Anybody here with the same CO..?


I have a CO with same initial but from team 34 brisbane... 

What was your experience with you CO ?


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

No, I did not. I assume you did ? If yes then I don't think so it would be right to say that delay in allocation of CO is because of adding parent details


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> No, I did not. I assume you did ? If yes then I don't think so it would be right to say that delay in allocation of CO is because of adding parent details


No I was not talking about delay in allocation of OC.. Just was trying to analyze why only you and me have CO from team 34..

If you visit Team 33 Brisbane thread.. there are 4 people who have CO from team 33 and the CO initial is AM.... I also have CO initial AM but from team 34.... Also in team 33 thread CO, atleast 4 people said CO is a female.. and mine CO is also a Female..

Co-incidence? or CO AM was from team 33 and now go shifted to team 34 ?  confused


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Hello Friends abt enquiry and verification,
> 
> Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins. Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each. Both the inquiries are handled by my bosses and the informed me about this after the verification.
> 
> ...




Hi raghu how ru...... Seems like team 33 is on a roll of checking n inquiring before giving grants..... Last week as i told u they came to my office.... This week they came to ur office..... I think its thr normal way of taking pictures of office n other stuff..... Did it for mine as well..... Wish u best of luck...... Hope to see grants for all members of team 33 soon....


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

NIP said:


> raghuraman, how did they directly contact your boss... normally experience letter have only HR contacts.. btw wat other documents of work experience you provided while filling visa application?


Yeah its the letter drafted by HR with the Intials acknowledged by the managing director along with his contacts. So they contacted the undersigned personnel.
I submitted my offer letters, payslip, bank statements, recommendations, job roles and responsibilities, relieving letter and mode of payment statement (before and after probation).
Hope it helps..
Cheers


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi raghu how ru...... Seems like team 33 is on a roll of checking n inquiring before giving grants..... Last week as i told u they came to my office.... This week they came to ur office..... I think its thr normal way of taking pictures of office n other stuff..... Did it for mine as well..... Wish u best of luck...... Hope to see grants for all members of team 33 soon....


I am doing good thank U, Hope the same..Yeah U r right team 33 is on a roll of verification and inquiries...Its an Australian Gentleman (named Alex) and a lady from India (named Preeti) came to the office as informed by my bosses. They gave their contact personal card and also got one from my bosses. They also got my bosses signatures in their record book to verify..

Hoping the same as U have mentioned...

Thanks..


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank so much for sharing this info. I had no idea about it. What I have seen team 34 is fast and cooperative instead of 33. My CO initials is AA. I am not sure what would happen with my case as I cannot go for medicals and have to wait for CO response.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> I am doing good thank U, Hope the same..Yeah U r right team 33 is on a roll of verification and inquiries...Its an Australian Gentleman (named Alex) and a lady from India (named Preeti) came to the office as informed by my bosses. They gave their contact personal card and also got one from my bosses. They also got my bosses signatures in their record book to verify..
> 
> Hoping the same as U have mentioned...
> 
> Thanks..


Yup..... They took my business card n gave me thr card..... They were 2 n both were indian.....they took signatures of ur boss to verify..... In my case they asked me to mail them few pictures of my events..... I think they want to keep physical proofs of verification so that they can prove why they r giving positive results


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all,
What about team34 Brisbane?
Lodge my documents on 28/1/2013 
Co assign date: 13/2/2013.
She just asked me for form 80 and 1221
My health exam an australian vs oversease police clearance

How is team 34?
Please share ur info
Regards


----------



## haythemh (Dec 23, 2012)

My co asked for 2 things and I'm really worried ... she doesn't like AIM assessment letter, my agent emailed AIM about that and waiting for reply, the other thing that she doesn't like my wife`s school letter stating that her study all years were in english and she wants the letter to state all instructions were in english
Is this normal?????

My co from brisbane team 33 initials NH


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Kristy711
> 
> You have CO wit initial AM ? i too .. but she is from team 34 brisbane


Hello. It seems that CO AM is in both teams. Or they are two different persons with the same initials.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

raghuraman said:


> Yeah its the letter drafted by HR with the Intials acknowledged by the managing director along with his contacts. So they contacted the undersigned personnel.
> I submitted my offer letters, payslip, bank statements, recommendations, job roles and responsibilities, relieving letter and mode of payment statement (before and after probation).
> Hope it helps..
> Cheers


thanks for the info raghuraman, one more thing did they do physical enquiry with all your previous companies.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hello. It seems that CO AM is in both teams. Or they are two different persons with the same initials.


Could be... but it was strange that Initials are same as well as gender.. By the way, how is ur CO in terms or processing speed and replying to mails?


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm also from Team 34 Brisbane. Got CO allocated on Feb 14, 2013. Not received any communication from CO (Got to know about CO allocation by ringing DIAC). 

Hope everything goes fine


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Even I have CO from 34. She is quickly responding.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey zivziva

Whats ur CO's initials?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> I am doing good thank U, Hope the same..Yeah U r right team 33 is on a roll of verification and inquiries...Its an Australian Gentleman (named Alex) and a lady from India (named Preeti) came to the office as informed by my bosses. They gave their contact personal card and also got one from my bosses. They also got my bosses signatures in their record book to verify..
> 
> Hoping the same as U have mentioned...
> 
> Thanks..


Wait starts again in few hours..... New week n lot of hopes


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

TV Buff said:


> I got my case officer assigned on the 17th of november. No idea what's taking so long.
> Case officer initials: LR, btw. Anyone have any luck with him?


Hi,

Even i have CO LR, hows ur experience with him. I have observed that the portal is not at all updated and is the same as it was on the first day.

Kindly share your experience.

Thanks,


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone with CO initial AK from team 33?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think team 33 is the slowest of all..... No reply from co till i sent my last document 1.5 months ago.....


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi raghu how ru...... Seems like team 33 is on a roll of checking n inquiring before giving grants..... Last week as i told u they came to my office.... This week they came to ur office..... I think its thr normal way of taking pictures of office n other stuff..... Did it for mine as well..... Wish u best of luck...... Hope to see grants for all members of team 33 soon....


I contacted my agent today. They said that out of the files assigned to a team they randomly select few files and send to the local high commission to do verification. When that happens they even verify the certificates it seems. So all in all it takes closer 2-3 months to clear out a file that had gone for verifications it seems. They said even mine could have gone for verification. Seems like it’s a long wait


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I contacted my agent today. They said that out of the files assigned to a team they randomly select few files and send to the local high commission to do verification. When that happens they even verify the certificates it seems. So all in all it takes closer 2-3 months to clear out a file that had gone for verifications it seems. They said even mine could have gone for verification. Seems like it’s a long wait


Thanks for the useful info Sameera.. is this practice followed by all the teams or is it specific to only Team 33 brisbane?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> Thanks for the useful info Sameera.. is this practice followed by all the teams or is it specific to only Team 33 brisbane?


I guess it has to be done by all. But looks like only 33 is abiding by that. Agent further stated that if we keep on asking for updates they would definitely try to see whether something is wrong with our case. So I guess its all about waiting now.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess it has to be done by all. But looks like only 33 is abiding by that. Agent further stated that if we keep on asking for updates they would definitely try to see whether something is wrong with our case. So I guess its all about waiting now.


Wow, kudos to Team 33  for making people wait!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess it has to be done by all. But looks like only 33 is abiding by that. Agent further stated that if we keep on asking for updates they would definitely try to see whether something is wrong with our case. So I guess its all about waiting now.



One quick question, does your CO updates the status on the docs on Evisa. I dont have any update right from the day 1... status quo!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> Wow, kudos to Team 33  for making people wait!


I guess yes

BTW could you pls update your signature. Thanks


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess yes
> 
> BTW could you pls update your signature. Thanks


My signature has a lot of waiting as i had dropped pursuing immigration in between and picked it up again... the gaps sends the wrong signals for the timelines.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> One quick question, does your CO updates the status on the docs on Evisa. I dont have any update right from the day 1... status quo!


I wouldnt know as i have no access to evisa. All managed by agent


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey,

Did you receive any reply from your CO VL . Even I have the same CO and since last 2 months no updates from her..! I am worried


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Team 33 wake up and double up.... ... We are all waitingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey even you have CO VL????


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hey even you have CO VL????


Hi,

I am not sure if the question is for me, but if it is then my CO is LR...

Cheers!


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey,

This question was for you only. Thanks for your prompt Reply. Even i have a CO from Team 33, but no updates since past 2 months. I think they are really really slow!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hey,
> 
> This question was for you only. Thanks for your prompt Reply. Even i have a CO from Team 33, but no updates since past 2 months. I think they are really really slow!



Yeah looks like that only, i think this team is too by the book. Lots of other members have mentioned about security check done at their office by this team. In my knowledge have not read that for the other teams...

However one of the folks on this forum got his visa granted in 4 days after the CO from team 33 was assigned... All i would say is keep faith and patience on!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> Yeah looks like that only, i think this team is too by the book. Lots of other members have mentioned about security check done at their office by this team. In my knowledge have not read that for the other teams...
> 
> However one of the folks on this forum got his visa granted in 4 days after the CO from team 33 was assigned... All i would say is keep faith and patience on!!


I guess so.....nothing in life has taught us this much patience I would say....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you receive any reply from your CO VL . Even I have the same CO and since last 2 months no updates from her..! I am worried


No updates from VL....... 2 months r gone...... My file was under routine check n i got physical verification of my office on 4 feb..... So wait starts again


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I contacted my agent today. They said that out of the files assigned to a team they randomly select few files and send to the local high commission to do verification. When that happens they even verify the certificates it seems. So all in all it takes closer 2-3 months to clear out a file that had gone for verifications it seems. They said even mine could have gone for verification. Seems like it’s a long wait


Thnks for the info sameera....... My first verification on telephone was done n 9 jan n last verification physical check on 4 feb..... If i include jan n feb its almost 2 months.... Hope in march i will hear some gud news.... What u say


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey zivziva
> 
> Whats ur CO's initials?



Any updates guys from anyone?


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Any updates guys from anyone?


No, completely Void...did any one receive any communication CO today. As far i know from the forums, no grants, no addl document requested for today


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess so.....nothing in life has taught us this much patience I would say....


Haha yes Amen to that... all the good things are worth waiting for


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any updates by team 33 CO's to anyone


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Any updates by team 33 CO's to anyone


Status quo here, no updates on the evisa portal as well... all the docs are either requested, recommended or required


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Sameera,

Any movement on your status?


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi friends,

I am also from Team 33 and my CO initial is BG. I applied on 9 th Dec 2012. 
Is there anyone from same CO?

So far no one has come for verification at my office. Is the verification mandatory? Anyone got their grant without verification?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hi Sameera,
> 
> Any movement on your status?


No buddy,

On my agents advice I am waiting. I will wait till next wednesday


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> No buddy,
> 
> On my agents advice I am waiting. I will wait till next wednesday


Nice.. i had read that your meds are finalized... congrats!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> Nice.. i had read that your meds are finalized... congrats!


Thats what I also thought but today in another thread I saw someone who got a response form health strategies stating medicals are finalized got a response from CO stating that Co is waiting for medical finalization and once that is received they will be able to revert with further update. So that means its not really finalized.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thats what I also thought but today in another thread I saw someone who got a response form health strategies stating medicals are finalized got a response from CO stating that Co is waiting for medical finalization and once that is received they will be able to revert with further update. So that means its not really finalized.


You may be an exception, so hope for the best!


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

*Pishu*

Where are you located in mumbai..???


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Where are you located in mumbai..???


I am @ Borivali wb you?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

In the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7696-co-assigned-december-applicants-247.html I see people getting COs assigned from Team 33. 

That means some 33 allocated people must get grants to free up the COs. Where are those people?

Also to date I couldn't locate anyone who got AA from team 33. Does that mean he is solely working on my case

Come on guys...people allocated to team 33 who still havent updated their details., pls update your co details


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> In the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/137696-co-assigned-december-applicants-247.html I see people getting COs assigned from Team 33.
> 
> That means some 33 allocated people must get grants to free up the COs. Where are those people?
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I am the only one with CO AK from team 33. No movement yet so cant update.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> IN the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7696-co-assigned-december-applicants-247.html I see people getting COs assigned from Team 33.
> 
> That means some 33 allocated people must get grants to free up the COs. Where are those people?
> 
> ...


Good observation, on my side of it.. i assume Team 33 to be the biggest group of them all... this is purely my thought so don't quote me on it... The reason i say is that from the thread mentioned above a lot of CO are assigned from Team 33 who are unique, like mine with the initial LR. 

Also i tired to search on the internet and have found that many of the team 33 are also doing student visa.. that could be reason for them being so strict in their process and also for the delays... again just my observation.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Yeah, and I am the only one with CO AK from team 33. No movement yet so cant update.


Hi,

Can you enlighten me if your CO updates your doc status on the evisa. Mine has not changed from the day 1.

Thanks,


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> In the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7696-co-assigned-december-applicants-247.html I see people getting COs assigned from Team 33.
> 
> That means some 33 allocated people must get grants to free up the COs. Where are those people?
> 
> ...


N i think i am the only one remaining to get grant from CO VL. When will my verification report reach to my CO n she will take decision on my file. Thinking of calling my agent today n ask what to do next


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

pishu said:


> Good observation, on my side of it.. i assume Team 33 to be the biggest group of them all... this is purely my thought so don't quote me on it... The reason i say is that from the thread mentioned above a lot of CO are assigned from Team 33 who are unique, like mine with the initial LR.
> 
> Also i tired to search on the internet and have found that many of the team 33 are also doing student visa.. that could be reason for them being so strict in their process and also for the delays... again just my observation.


Also they do have lot of guys assigned from Pakistan and UAE countries for which they do security checks. May be you are right, as they have been doing student visa and cases that require security checks they run 100% according to the process. And we are the lucky ones to experience all that toughness


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

*Pishu*

I am located at Worli Seaface...!


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

*sach_1213*

Hey,

U r not the only one for grant from CO VL... Even i am waiting for grant from her, VL was allocated to me on 28th Dec and til now no update..!


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Any luck for anyone from Team 34 Brisbane?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Any luck for anyone from Team 34 Brisbane?


Nope buddy... Waiting for CO's mail... In his last mail he asked me about dependent query.. and then said he would advice me of documents required once I would reply to his query....

Now I had sent her a mail yesterday... No replies till now..


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hey,
> 
> U r not the only one for grant from CO VL... Even i am waiting for grant from her, VL was allocated to me on 28th Dec and til now no update..!


The CO VL is from Team 33 Adelaide or Brisbane? Any idea?


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

The CO VL is from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## anishk06 (Sep 5, 2012)

zx4u said:


> The CO VL is from Team 33 Brisbane.


Do you have any idea about the same team TEAM 33 is their in Adeleide also?


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Nope buddy... Waiting for CO's mail... In his last mail he asked me about dependent query.. and then said he would advice me of documents required once I would reply to his query....
> 
> Now I had sent her a mail yesterday... No replies till now..


Hope all goes green dude!!! I think some where i read CO takes 7 days to reply for any email communication. 

My case, I don't know what is happening, haven't heard anything from CO yet, CO was assigned on Feb 14, 2013 (Per Call with DIAC)....I have frontloaded all applications, any suggestions?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

anishk06 said:


> Do you have any idea about the same team TEAM 33 is their in Adeleide also?


I dont think so.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hey,
> 
> U r not the only one for grant from CO VL... Even i am waiting for grant from her, VL was allocated to me on 28th Dec and til now no update..!


I think she is on leave..... I will call in a day or so to DIAC n talk abt my status


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, my CO as well from team 33 brsb, and initial JL..anyone with that????

Yet I havent uploaded form 80 for both and pcc, as she sd to upload all in one time..we will be uploading on Sat..form 80 is a big pain..specially whn u keep on getting transfers, and u need to write abt all addresses, plus details of all previous passports and travel details for last 10yrs.I am sick of finding abt 100 trips of my spouse from all his passports..and now need to fill in the form 80..plus all previous employers details..thy ask this I think from only Indians..


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I think she is on leave..... I will call in a day or so to DIAC n talk abt my status


Hey,

Let me also know about the CO if she is on leave or no also if you find about any update on your file.

Thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Hey,
> 
> Let me also know about the CO if she is on leave or no also if you find about any update on your file.
> 
> Thanks


Surely...n if u get any reply from VL do tell me...... The waiting game is killing sometimes


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Surely will keep u informed


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

The initial mail from CO had team 33 mentioned in it. he asked for some additional docs. but when i replied, i got autoreply ack from both team 33 and team 34 in 2 different emails. and the same CO emailed again today, this time as part of team 34... 
happened to any1 else here?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

maham said:


> The initial mail from CO had team 33 mentioned in it. he asked for some additional docs. but when i replied, i got autoreply ack from both team 33 and team 34 in 2 different emails. and the same CO emailed again today, this time as part of team 34...
> happened to any1 else here?


I think team 33 n 34 r having CO's with same initials. May be team 33 merged to team 34


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

hi all,

my case got assigned to team 2 and my CO initials are MC. Anyone with the same CO? 
Any advice, experience??

thanks
VS


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi friends, I am new to this thread...

I called DIAC to find out abt a CO and I was told that a CO from Team 2 was allocated on Feb 14th. I have had no communication yet and my doc status still show as required. They did not tell me who the CO was though.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

vajahat said:


> hi all,
> 
> my case got assigned to team 2 and my CO initials are MC. Anyone with the same CO?
> Any advice, experience??
> ...


HI vajahat, did you call and find out about the CO or did the CO mail you? Good Luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Hope all goes green dude!!! I think some where i read CO takes 7 days to reply for any email communication.
> 
> My case, I don't know what is happening, haven't heard anything from CO yet, CO was assigned on Feb 14, 2013 (Per Call with DIAC)....I have frontloaded all applications, any suggestions?



You might get a direct grant so enjoy


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI vajahat, did you call and find out about the CO or did the CO mail you? Good Luck!


i called and found out from DIAC. they said the CO was doing initial assessment and i should give upto 2 weeks for the CO to contact me after assignment.,

-
VS


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Still no luck for team 33 members.....


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> If you guys got Team 34 Brisbane for 189/190 or any other VISA application.. Please provide your useful reviews of the team and CO.
> ...


Hi All, I have also CO from Team 34 of Brisbane with initials AM and assigned on 5 feb. CO at first asked to provide Skills Assessment report. then she asked to provide all other Docs. Medical is scheduled on 23rd Feb.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Still no luck for team 33 members.....


I am awestruck with the working style and timelines of Team 33!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

panasr said:


> Hi All, I have also CO from Team 34 of Brisbane with initials AM and assigned on 5 feb. CO at first asked to provide Skills Assessment report. then she asked to provide all other Docs. Medical is scheduled on 23rd Feb.



How is your CO in terms of replying to mails ?

What date did she asked for skill assessment and what date did she asked for all other document?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gud luck to all the members of team 33..... Hope the day brings happiness for all of us


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Sach_1213,

I have allocated team 33 CO initials NV , have you come across anybody with these initials . I am a self employed Civil Engineer as I think you have your own business . How did you show your overseas experience in your documents when asked by the CO . Do throw some light on this.
Regards,
Sandy44


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congratulaions Sach_1213... the long wait is now over.... when are you planning to move  all the very best


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congratulations Sach_1213! Really happy for you man!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Great news. Some movement from team33. Congratulation Sach!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Sach_1213,
> 
> I have allocated team 33 CO initials NV , have you come across anybody with these initials . I am a self employed Civil Engineer as I think you have your own business . How did you show your overseas experience in your documents when asked by the CO . Do throw some light on this.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


Hi sandy.... I uploaded my letter heads with my duties on it, my bill books, 2 year ITR's. they had done telephonic as well as physical verification for my business. My agent told me that 99% they do checks if u r self employed. So after 15 days of my physical check, i got the golden email. Best of luck


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

NIP said:


> Congratulaions Sach_1213... the long wait is now over.... when are you planning to move  all the very best


Thanks, yup long wait is over..... Planning to move in april or may...best of luck for your grant, wish u will get it soon


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot TV BUFF n DODOYOS...... wish the same for u


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congratulations Sach_1213 so happy for you.. Still no luck with me !!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats buddy....thats definitely great news


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

timus17 said:


> How is your CO in terms of replying to mails ?
> 
> What date did she asked for skill assessment and what date did she asked for all other document?


She is very prompt in response. Actually i ve applied through an agent. All the E mails r cmoing to Agent, but he is updating me about the progress regularly. She asked for all other Docs after 3 days of providing the Skills Assessment report. Now she has given the 28 days from 18/02/2013 to provide all other Docs.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Congratulations Sach_1213 so happy for you.. Still no luck with me !!!


Thanks zx4u.... Sooner u will hear a great news from VL


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats buddy....thats definitely great news


Thanks a lot sameera..... Wish the same for you


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys, I have uploaded all the docs and CO did not as me after that. CO only asked for medicals and PCC. Today when i checked the status one document it says required others are received. what should I do? Do I need to upload again or do I need to ask CO if it is required ?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys I have good news too. We have been granted 189 visa today by Team 33…..

The team seems to be on the roll now…

All the best to everyone


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

vajahat said:


> i called and found out from DIAC. they said the CO was doing initial assessment and i should give upto 2 weeks for the CO to contact me after assignment.,
> 
> -
> VS


Thanks VS! I am also wondering what's taking so long...I had been allocated a CO on 14th, which is one week ago...So, was wondering when I would hear something...I have not uploaded form 80, but have uploaded the rest of the docs that I think would be necessary. DIAC did not give me the CO name, so I only know it's from team 2.

Good Luck with ur process :clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I have good news too. We have been granted 189 visa today by Team 33…..
> 
> The team seems to be on the roll now…
> 
> All the best to everyone


Congrats sameera..... Seems like team 33 has woken up n fulfilling the dreams of its members.... Heartiest congrats to u


----------



## farhan-dubai (Feb 1, 2013)

My CO is also team 34 brisbane and the CO initial is N. CO is very very good cooperative and reply you next day and some time same day (due to time difference).
Very kind polite CO. assisgned on 5/2 and asked for meds and PCC on same day. I put query about my pregnant wife on same day. CO replied same day. PCC submitted on 20/2 and received by CO same day..
Man this CO is amazing and so cooperative beleive me.

WA SS & EOI applied 01/12/12, WA SS approved on 08/01/2013, Singed & sent WASS agreement on 09/01/2013, Invitation to apply on 15/01/2013, Applied visa for 190 on 17/01/2013 and all requirement met, CO assigned on 05/02/2013 Meds & PCC requested by CO directly: meds done on 19/02/13. PCC submitted 20/02/2013. Just waiting for daughther's passport


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Guys,

After a long wait, i finally got my 189 grant today. Im so happy about it. It took exactly one month after i submit my medicals.

My CO is LZ and i came to know that they have done the verification of my current company. They havent done verification for my previous company as i havent claimed any points for it.

I would like to thanks every one for their help and this forum has been immensely helpful to me during the application process. I had processed my visa on my own following through this forum. Im really greatful to this forum.

I hope all of you get your grants soon!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait, i finally got my 189 grant today. Im so happy about it. It took exactly one month after i submit my medicals.
> 
> ...



Congrats arvind..... I think team 33 is surprisingly the fastest today in giving grants


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

Heartiest Congratulations to Sach, Sameera and Arvind....!!!

So happy for you guys!!!..

Me still waiting, no mails yet..

Any other response from team 33 with CO AM??


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Sach... Congrats to you as well!! Thanks Raghu.. all the best to you....


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Got a mail from CO, asking for the following for my spouce


Document 1: Evidence of English Language Ability, International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
Document 2: Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner - Marriage Certificate
Document 3: Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document - Passport
Document 4: Evidence of Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate
Document 5: Evidence of Character - Overseas Police Clearance - National

CO initials KS


----------



## amit_7 (Nov 16, 2012)

i have applied on 5th Dec...awaiting co..anyone has any idea how long it takes???


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

panasr said:


> She is very prompt in response. Actually i ve applied through an agent. All the E mails r cmoing to Agent, but he is updating me about the progress regularly. She asked for all other Docs after 3 days of providing the Skills Assessment report. Now she has given the 28 days from 18/02/2013 to provide all other Docs.


I had dropped a mail to her on Monday morning... So three days have passed...

What should I do ? any suggestions?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> Guys, I have uploaded all the docs and CO did not as me after that. CO only asked for medicals and PCC. Today when i checked the status one document it says required others are received. what should I do? Do I need to upload again or do I need to ask CO if it is required ?



Hey zquershi.. I would recommend you send all the document again which are aske dby CO... may be due to new system he is not able to view you documents


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

timus17 said:


> I had dropped a mail to her on Monday morning... So three days have passed...
> 
> What should I do ? any suggestions?


In my opinion You should wait. Soon you will hear from her side within 1 or 2 days


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

panasr said:


> In my opinion You should wait. Soon you will hear from her side within 1 or 2 days



thanks panasr.. i would wait till monday evening .. else I would drop her a mail on Tuesday early morning..


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations Sach_1213 on your GRANT . How much time they took for the process after you submitted your documents to the case officer. I have been into my profession for the last many years and have ITR'S for more than 10 yrs. do I have to mention the list of works completed by my company during the last 10 years .
Regards,
Sandy


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks dude. I sent him the documents. but i sent him on the same email I used to communicate with him. I hope that would be ok.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

arvindb81 said:


> Thanks Sach... Congrats to you as well!! Thanks Raghu.. all the best to you....


Congratulations arvindh81


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I have good news too. We have been granted 189 visa today by Team 33…..
> 
> The team seems to be on the roll now…
> 
> All the best to everyone


Congratulations Sameera207


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

lane:


sandy44 said:


> Congratulations Sach_1213 on your GRANT . How much time they took for the process after you submitted your documents to the case officer. I have been into my profession for the last many years and have ITR'S for more than 10 yrs. do I have to mention the list of works completed by my company during the last 10 years .
> Regards,
> Sandy


As i was self employed businessman, i was gone thru verifications. Check out my timeline. I submitted my docs on 15 dec n then medicals on 4 jan.... After that in a month time they verified my job thrice n today granted me with golden email. I was claiming for 5 years, but i just submitted last 2 yrs ITR's.


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats Sach 1213!!!

I also got the golden email today from team 33!!! Finally the waiting game is over for us.

Wishing all others for a speedy grants!!


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to Sach, Sameera and Arvind....!!!
> 
> So happy for you guys!!!..
> 
> ...


Hi Raghuraman,
Im sure you will get the response soon. I got the grant today from AM. 

All the best for you


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Thanks Sach... Congrats to you as well!! Thanks Raghu.. all the best to you....


Congrats Arvindb,

Let the journey begin!!!:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Congrats Sach 1213!!!
> 
> I also got the golden email today from team 33!!! Finally the waiting game is over for us.
> 
> Wishing all others for a speedy grants!!


Congrats ....... Team 33 was on roll yesterday..... Gave 4 grant letters yesterday....


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Sach 

Can you share your phone number so that I can talk . I am from chandigarh and also moving to WA 
Regards 
Sandy ( Sandeep )


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Team 33 seems to have been really on the job yesterday.

I am sure the others too will get grants soon.

Checked with my employers, none of them seem to have received verification calls.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I got a reply back from CO today after dropping a mail on monday. So after 5 days. However CO's reply is very detailed and informative. She is trying to help me out with all the rules and regulation she knows. I got panic when i read her mail first. 

Now after going through the mail again, I know it is not a situation to worry about, instead she is trying her best to clarify.* I am having some confusion. I am highlighting them in red below, However I would request you all to please read this post twice to provide your valueable suggestions.*


Subject line says as below

RE: TRIM: Re: C/Officer: <name> - <file number> - <TRN> - My name> - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]‏

Question --> TRIM ? The requirement is met ? I have not submitted any documents. She didn asked for any document part from PCC and form 80. PCC i uploaded on webpage on Tuesday and Form 80 set to be submitted. Also for dependency proof I had not submitted any document till now because she has not asked for any document till now.So by TRIM does she mean that I had replied to her mail thats why requirement is met ? Now below is the content of the mail. I request you to please read it twice and help me guys.


Mail content:

IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear <My name; However spelling was wrong>, Questions should I notify her of my wrong spelling she is using? In the application the spelling is right.



Thank you for your email seeking clarification on a few issues.


1. In my last email I did ask if your parents should be listed as ‘other’ on the application as it is a common error by applicants. You have now clarified for me that you intend them to migrate to Australia with you as dependents (Members of the Family Unit - MOFU). 


I will draw your attention to Regulation 1.12 which outlines the requirements of MOFU as dependent applicants – in particular of 1.12 (1) (e) (i).



Reg 1.12 Member of the family unit

1.12 (1) For the definition of member of the family unit in subsection 5(1) of the Act, and subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:

(a) a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

[(d) omitted by SR 2004, 390 with effect from 02/04/2005 - LEGEND note]

(e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head who:

(i) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and

(ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and

(iii) is dependent on the family head.





*With view to your application, I consider that your dependent parents listed on the application will fail to meet the requirement of 1.12 (1) (e) (i) as your parents are married. In order to meet the requirement, to be determined as a Member of the Family Unit, they must first meet one of the above clauses. 
*


Please consider this information. If you decide to remove your dependent parents from the application please advise me by Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers. Alternatively please advise me if you wish to continue to have your parents listed on your application.



Questions : She says they must first meet one of the above clauses. Does she mean one of the above clauses 1.12 (1) (a) or 1.12 (1) (b) or 1.12 (1) (c) like wise.. Any one clause? Or does she mean one of the point in 1.12 (1) (e) (i) ? My parents meet the 1.12 (1) (e) (ii) and 1.12 (1) (e) (iii) but not 1.12 (1) (e) (i). My parents do not meet requirement 1.12 (1) (e) (i) because they are not widow. Also Then she says if I wish to continues to have my parents listed on your application ? I am puzzled... I need a way out.. I want my parents to migrate with me... 

2. The health assessment completed by all applicants have been uploaded and finalised.

Questions ? Means medicals for main applicant and dependent are all finalized?

3. I would prefer all documents be emailed to me however I am unsure of what the maximum size file or email can be. Please send organised information in two or three emails if you are concerned that you may exceed the limit. We accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats. 

4. Thank you for updating me with your travel plans. I have updated your case notes to reflect this. 



*I look forward to receiving all your documents, * 

Questions : All document s?



Kind regards, 





Guys please help with your suggestions...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I got a reply back from CO today after dropping a mail on monday. So after 5 days. However CO's reply is very detailed and informative. She is trying to help me out with all the rules and regulation she knows. I got panic when i read her mail first. 

Now after going through the mail again, I know it is not a situation to worry about, instead she is trying her best to clarify.* I am having some confusion. I am highlighting them in red below, However I would request you all to please read this post twice to provide your valueable suggestions.*


Subject line says as below

RE: TRIM: Re: C/Officer: <name> - <file number> - <TRN> - My name> - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]‏

Question --> TRIM ? The requirement is met ? I have not submitted any documents. She didn asked for any document part from PCC and form 80. PCC i uploaded on webpage on Tuesday and Form 80 set to be submitted. Also for dependency proof I had not submitted any document till now because she has not asked for any document till now.So by TRIM does she mean that I had replied to her mail thats why requirement is met ? Now below is the content of the mail. I request you to please read it twice and help me guys.


Mail content:

IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear <My name; However spelling was wrong>, Questions should I notify her of my wrong spelling she is using? In the application the spelling is right.



Thank you for your email seeking clarification on a few issues.


1. In my last email I did ask if your parents should be listed as ‘other’ on the application as it is a common error by applicants. You have now clarified for me that you intend them to migrate to Australia with you as dependents (Members of the Family Unit - MOFU). 


I will draw your attention to Regulation 1.12 which outlines the requirements of MOFU as dependent applicants – in particular of 1.12 (1) (e) (i).



Reg 1.12 Member of the family unit

1.12 (1) For the definition of member of the family unit in subsection 5(1) of the Act, and subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:

(a) a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

[(d) omitted by SR 2004, 390 with effect from 02/04/2005 - LEGEND note]

(e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head who:

(i) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and

(ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and

(iii) is dependent on the family head.





*With view to your application, I consider that your dependent parents listed on the application will fail to meet the requirement of 1.12 (1) (e) (i) as your parents are married. In order to meet the requirement, to be determined as a Member of the Family Unit, they must first meet one of the above clauses. 
*


Please consider this information. If you decide to remove your dependent parents from the application please advise me by Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers. Alternatively please advise me if you wish to continue to have your parents listed on your application.



Questions : She says they must first meet one of the above clauses. Does she mean one of the above clauses 1.12 (1) (a) or 1.12 (1) (b) or 1.12 (1) (c) like wise.. Any one clause? Or does she mean one of the point in 1.12 (1) (e) (i) ? My parents meet the 1.12 (1) (e) (ii) and 1.12 (1) (e) (iii) but not 1.12 (1) (e) (i). My parents do not meet requirement 1.12 (1) (e) (i) because they are not widow. Also Then she says if I wish to continues to have my parents listed on your application ? I am puzzled... I need a way out.. I want my parents to migrate with me... 

2. The health assessment completed by all applicants have been uploaded and finalised.

Questions ? Means medicals for main applicant and dependent are all finalized?

3. I would prefer all documents be emailed to me however I am unsure of what the maximum size file or email can be. Please send organised information in two or three emails if you are concerned that you may exceed the limit. We accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats. 

4. Thank you for updating me with your travel plans. I have updated your case notes to reflect this. 



*I look forward to receiving all your documents, * 

Questions : All document s?



Kind regards,


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Timus17, What is your nominated occupation ?

Has CO done any employment verification yet or not ?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Team 33 seems to have been really on the job yesterday.
> 
> I am sure the others too will get grants soon.
> 
> Checked with my employers, none of them seem to have received verification calls.


Great work done by our CO's yesterday..... Respect for all of then n good luck wishes for all who r still waiting.....


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Friends,

I am joining this Thread. As I have been allocated to Team-33 Brisbane CO:- A.M.
But I have seen that most of the applicants in this forum has claimed points for Work Experience and that is why they take so long to give Grant.
However, I have not claimed any points for Work Experience then why I am assigned to Team-33. 

Any one in this thread who has not claimed any points for Work Experience.


----------



## Jkumrs (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

My case is pending since 26th Oct 2012. On this date I have submitted my last document ie. PCC for USA. Since then they say your application is under routine processing & the outcome will me available at the earliest. I have checked with them twice co gives the same reply everytime.The Co belongs to team 33 & the initials are KD. My profile is system analyst.I don't know why my case is hanging since long time.Anyone is facing this much delay in there application. Please give me some advice on this. Total processing time they say after visa lodgment in 190 is 6 months. In my application 6 months are getting over on 4th March 2013.But still there is no update from their side. Kindly suggest.


| SA SS +ve : 13 Aug 2013 | Invite 13 Aug 2012| 190 filed 4th Sep 2012 | CO : 10th Oct 2012| Med : 10th Sept 2012| PCC : 26 th Oct 2012| Visa decision 
pending


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jkumrs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My case is pending since 26th Oct 2012. On this date I have submitted my last document ie. PCC for USA. Since then they say your application is under routine processing & the outcome will me available at the earliest. I have checked with them twice co gives the same reply everytime.The Co belongs to team 33 & the initials are KD. My profile is system analyst.I don't know why my case is hanging since long time.Anyone is facing this much delay in there application. Please give me some advice on this. Total processing time they say after visa lodgment in 190 is 6 months. In my application 6 months are getting over on 4th March 2013.But still there is no update from their side. Kindly suggest.
> 
> ...


Routine checking is the process when the australian embassy does job verification from your companies u worked with. If u r self employed or businessman, as it was in my case, they inquired everything from me. They had a telephonice conversation on 9 jan, n then a physical visit to my office on 4 feb. After 17 days from that i received the grant letter. So just check with ur employers when they did job verification. N yes u will get ur decision before 4 march, as thats the deadline for ur visa.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jkumrs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My case is pending since 26th Oct 2012. On this date I have submitted my last document ie. PCC for USA. Since then they say your application is under routine processing & the outcome will me available at the earliest. I have checked with them twice co gives the same reply everytime.The Co belongs to team 33 & the initials are KD. My profile is system analyst.I don't know why my case is hanging since long time.Anyone is facing this much delay in there application. Please give me some advice on this. Total processing time they say after visa lodgment in 190 is 6 months. In my application 6 months are getting over on 4th March 2013.But still there is no update from their side. Kindly suggest.
> 
> ...


is ur medicals finalized?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hi Raghuraman,
> Im sure you will get the response soon. I got the grant today from AM.
> 
> All the best for you


Hello Kristy Heartiest wishes to U!!! big cheers!!

Thanks so much for your wishes!!

Regards,


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

panasr said:


> Hi Timus17, What is your nominated occupation ?
> 
> Has CO done any employment verification yet or not ?



I am not sure if they did verification or not.. I am on 5 week leave... occupation is 263111


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

hey frnds.

is there anyone have team 33 who didnt claim points for work experience.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys..

In form no 80


Question number 47 and 49...

Q 47 --> Do we need to mention a period of unemployment of 30 days in between switching of jobs?
Also I completed my graduation in May 2008, Got the results ion Aug, transcript of final semester in Sep.. Then I started my first job in Nov 2008... Do I need to mention the gap from July to Oct (4months)

Q 49 --> Do we need to mention our professional certification, schooling apart from degree? If Yes, then for Indian, for 12th Standard Board exam do you show 2 years (11th and 12th) or just one year ? Similarly for 10th Boards.. Do you show single year or all those years of school ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys..

In form no 80


Question number 47 and 49...

Q 47 --> Do we need to mention a period of unemployment of 30 days in between switching of jobs?
Also I completed my graduation in May 2008, Got the results ion Aug, transcript of final semester in Sep.. Then I started my first job in Nov 2008... Do I need to mention the gap from July to Oct (4months)

Q 49 --> Do we need to mention our professional certification, schooling apart from degree? If Yes, then for Indian, for 12th Standard Board exam do you show 2 years (11th and 12th) or just one year ? Similarly for 10th Boards.. Do you show single year or all those years of school ?


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

My CO did not ask the form 80 yet but I have already started filling the form. 

1. Yes you need to provide the details of 4 months.
2. For second question, you show only 10 and 12th grade. This is I have done as well. 

Let see what seniors recommend about this.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> In form no 80
> 
> ...



47. All you have to mention is truth

49. More is always better. 12 is only possible if 11th is cleared. So that would suffice. Additional certification may be required if shown to ACS for your assessment.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> My CO did not ask the form 80 yet but I have already started filling the form.
> 
> 1. Yes you need to provide the details of 4 months.
> 2. For second question, you show only 10 and 12th grade. This is I have done as well.
> ...


My friend who recently got VISA in Jan.. I called him up and he said he only mentioned about degree no schooling..


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

There are cases I have also seen like you mentioned. But form 80 is the test of your patience and it asks you to fill it to the extent you know. 

For example, the previous residences in 10 year, people have provided only one addresses they got the visa.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wishing all members of team 33 a very good luck for a great week ahead n hope u will get your grants soon..... God bless


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck to all for grants and co allocation this week...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> 47. All you have to mention is truth
> 
> 49. More is always better. 12 is only possible if 11th is cleared. So that would suffice. Additional certification may be required if shown to ACS for your assessment.


Thanks Janneeyrre


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

vajahat said:


> i called and found out from DIAC. they said the CO was doing initial assessment and i should give upto 2 weeks for the CO to contact me after assignment.,
> 
> -
> VS


HI vajahat, have you heard from the CO yet? No news from my end.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

*CO: Nikki*

I have received mail form CO Nikki Team 34 Brisbane...........

Anyone has the same CO?


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI vajahat, have you heard from the CO yet? No news from my end.


Hi Guys,

I too got a CO from Team 2 Adelaide with intials OJ.........i calle dup DIac and got to know abt CO allocation however they didnt tel me when was CO allotted .......

Ne feedback abt this CO???


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Most of my documents have been changed to status 'Received' barring Skill Assesment/ IELTS still in 'Required State' and Medicals are in 'Recommended' state.....
For medicals, I called DIAC couple of weeks back and they said they received it...

What should i do? suggestions?


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail form CO Nikki Team 34 Brisbane...........
> 
> Anyone has the same CO?


Not sure If Team 34 is newly formed, as far as the Expatforum goes, Team 34 is assinged only starting Feb. so Your CO could be new


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too got a CO from Team 2 Adelaide with intials OJ.........i calle dup DIac and got to know abt CO allocation however they didnt tel me when was CO allotted .......
> 
> Ne feedback abt this CO???


hi parul, I am not sure about this CO...I don't know the name of my CO. The dept only told me the Team number which is 2! I have heard nothing so far.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi all anyone with Co initial JL? 

we uploaded all the documets asked by her yesterday. like pcc for 2 countries and form 80 for both and details of medicals done date..now the real waiting period starts..


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

spin123 said:


> I really don't think Team 2 is slow in processing. Checkout my signature. My timings are quite ok i guess.
> 
> Btw my CO's initials were SK.



I have the Same CO from Team 2 . Initials SK. My time line is below. 
VIsa: 189 (60 pts)
Submitted: 18th December 2012
Occupation: Telecomm Engineer
CO Assigned : 19th Feb 2013

Grant : Still waiting as I just sent her few documents she requested (form 80 and previous passports). I hope she is as quick as yours.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Congrats Sach 1213!!!
> 
> I also got the golden email today from team 33!!! Finally the waiting game is over for us.
> 
> Wishing all others for a speedy grants!!


congrats kristy,sach,aravind for your grant. I would be submitting my final docs by this week.

One small doubt, I worked in a company where I was paid salary by hand and I dont have any taxation documents since my salary is not under the income tax rule.

The employer has agreed to give the statement on a lot of request (literally I begged.)

He stated that he cannot issue a form 16 as he was not under income tax rule.

Will that be ok?

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hi Raghuraman,
> Im sure you will get the response soon. I got the grant today from AM.
> 
> All the best for you



Hey Kristy.. Was your medicals referred? What took your grant so long?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am joining this Thread. As I have been allocated to Team-33 Brisbane CO:- A.M.
> But I have seen that most of the applicants in this forum has claimed points for Work Experience and that is why they take so long to give Grant.
> ...



Hey deep... Mate any updates from your CO ?


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Kristy.. Was your medicals referred? What took your grant so long?


Hey timus17,
Yes my meds were referred and, as CO informed us, this is exactly the reson i had to wait so long.
But finally its over.
Good luck and hopefully you wount need to wait for that long


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> congrats kristy,sach,aravind for your grant. I would be submitting my final docs by this week.
> 
> One small doubt, I worked in a company where I was paid salary by hand and I dont have any taxation documents since my salary is not under the income tax rule.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes.

Yes, i believe that would be fine. Just add the reference letter and it will be sufficient. For my employment i have only submitted reference letters and there were not even a job verification.
Good luck!!!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey deep... Mate any updates from your CO ?


I m still waiting for his/her mail. however except Form 80 I have uploaded all the docs. 
According to DIAC rep CO has been assigned since 22feb. but i think he/she might be busy with others


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hey timus17,
> Yes my meds were referred and, as CO informed us, this is exactly the reson i had to wait so long.
> But finally its over.
> Good luck and hopefully you wount need to wait for that long



I hope so Kristy... As far as I know my medicals are finalized... Still keeping my fingers crossed...
when are you traveling to OZ?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

*CO Team 4 - MS join in*

Hi All,
Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far. :grouphug:


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far. :grouphug:


Hi Fringe
I have front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. Still, CO requested me to provide some documents of Dependents.

They might be not able to extract the documents. 

I think, Team 4 is slow in processing.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi Fringe
> I have front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. Still, CO requested me to provide some documents of Dependents.
> 
> They might be not able to extract the documents.
> ...


Even in my case she requested some documents which have already been submitted. Some times they can't access the uploaded file. So need to send via email.
Your CO also MS? I submitted all the requested docs on 30th Jan. But no update since then. Saw in another thread that MS was on leave. One member got his grant on 15th Feb. Any update after that?


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Even in my case she requested some documents which have already been submitted. Some times they can't access the uploaded file. So need to send via email.
> Your CO also MS? I submitted all the requested docs on 30th Jan. But no update since then. Saw in another thread that MS was on leave. One member got his grant on 15th Feb. Any update after that?


Hi
My CO intials is CW.
I think, it all depends on team.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

My CO is KS from Team 4. Nothing heard for a while. May be she is on vacation.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for that reply kristy...

are there any verifications done in your case?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> My CO is KS from Team 4. Nothing heard for a while. May be she is on vacation.


Mine too.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Mine too.


Sorry what you mean, Your co is KS or your CO is on vacation?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Sorry what you mean, Your co is KS or your CO is on vacation?


Sorry for the confusion. My CO is MS and heard she was on leave. No idea whether she is back.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi
> My CO intials is CW.
> I think, it all depends on team.


Hi all
I just checked my mail and got my grant letter.

Eoi : 28 Aug
Invitation : 16 Nov
Apllied for 189 : 28 Dec
Co allocation : 25 feb
Grant : 27 feb


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

do anyone know, they do job verification in all the cases? and with all the employers?


----------



## mmangapati (Oct 28, 2012)

Got the grant letter today

My timeline:

Applied on 13th July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.

CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
verification of my employment was done in Feb 1st week.
Co team 33 Li.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> ...


congrats mangapati,

Can you message ur number. I would like to speak to you regarding some doubts. Me too from hyd only.


----------



## mmangapati (Oct 28, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> congrats mangapati,
> 
> Can you message ur number. I would like to speak to you regarding some doubts. Me too from hyd only.



i am not sure how to share it here, add me in gtalk id:[email protected]


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

mmangapati said:


> i am not sure how to share it here, add me in gtalk id:[email protected]


sent


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

mmangapati said:


> i am not sure how to share it here, add me in gtalk id:[email protected]


Congrts on your Grant!!!, can you please update your timeline in your signature. I too have couple of questions which I would like to ask. I would like to add you to my gtalk, please accept my invitation.

Thanks


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi all anyone with Co initial JL?
> 
> we uploaded all the documets asked by her yesterday. like pcc for 2 countries and form 80 for both and details of medicals done date..now the real waiting period starts..


pls update ur timeline in your signature usercp-> edit signature


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi all
> I just checked my mail and got my grant letter.
> 
> Eoi : 28 Aug
> ...


Congrats mate!!!!:clap2:


----------



## mmangapati (Oct 28, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> pls update ur timeline in your signature usercp-> edit signature


I have updated but its not showing up as i haven't posted 5 minimum of posts till now


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Got the Grant today!!!

Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below

ACS: Nov 1, 2012
EOI: Nov 4, 2012
Invite: Dec 3, 2012
Applied/ Ack: Dec 14, 2012
PCC (Self) - Dec 24, 2012
Medical - Jan 8, 2012
PCC (Wife) - Feb 11, 2013 (Delay in getting because, passport was in her college address)
CO allocation - Feb 14, 2013 (Got to know by calling DIAC)
CO Documents requested: Feb 21, 2013 - All Spouse documents and specifically asked to prove the relationship apart from Marriage ceritifcate. Submitted Marriage ceritificate, My passport bio page which contains her name, and Health Insurance, in which i was the proposer and she is the insuree
Grant  - Feb 27, 2013 

CO: Team 34 - Brisbane - Initials KS

Thanks a lot once again


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, does the team 2 respond to the emails sent on that team2 general email address?

I have still not heard from the CO, two weeks after allocation. Found out that a CO was allocated on the 14th from the DIAC operator. So, I dropped a mail to the team 2 asking for an update. The automated reply states that a reply will be given within 7 working days if a CO is already allocated. If not, no reply. Since I am supposed to be having a CO from team 2, I am hoping to hear something within 7 days.

Vajahat, any update from your end?

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

VVV said:


> Guys, does the team 2 respond to the emails sent on that team2 general email address?
> 
> I have still not heard from the CO, two weeks after allocation. Found out that a CO was allocated on the 14th from the DIAC operator. So, I dropped a mail to the team 2 asking for an update. The automated reply states that a reply will be given within 7 working days if a CO is already allocated. If not, no reply. Since I am supposed to be having a CO from team 2, I am hoping to hear something within 7 days.
> 
> ...


hi vvv,

i have been in touch with my CO. She responds pretty quickly. 

She contacted me last friday and sent me a list of docs that i needed to upload.

Are all ur docs uploaded??

-
Vajahat


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

vajahat said:


> hi vvv,
> 
> i have been in touch with my CO. She responds pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


HI Vajahat, that's great to hear. Yes, I have uploaded everything I thought that would be needed except for Form 80. I am wondering why this silence is...Most people who have applied even upto 28th December have got their grants, as indicated in other threads...So, I was wondering what this silence is. Hope they will reply my mail. Good Luck!


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

srikarasu said:


> Got the Grant today!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below
> 
> ...


Congrats Srikarasu, Which is your Visa Subclass. Mine is 190 SS and applied on 16 Jan 2013, Ack 23rd Jan. CO asked for all docs on 16 feb 2013 which ve been provided and got Medical done on 23rd feb which will be uploaded today. Whats your opinion abt timeline in my case.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI Vajahat, that's great to hear. Yes, I have uploaded everything I thought that would be needed except for Form 80. I am wondering why this silence is...Most people who have applied even upto 28th December have got their grants, as indicated in other threads...So, I was wondering what this silence is. Hope they will reply my mail. Good Luck!


once they check all ur docs, they might ask u to prove ur employment by sending them account statements, payslips, etc. so probably keep that handy as well..

am getting my meds done this week so no activity update this week from me..

all the best..

-
vajahat


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

vajahat said:


> once they check all ur docs, they might ask u to prove ur employment by sending them account statements, payslips, etc. so probably keep that handy as well..
> 
> am getting my meds done this week so no activity update this week from me..
> 
> ...


Hi Vajahat, I have sent in almost all the docs, payslips, tax documents, employment assessment, work reference, EPF/ETF statements, and bank statements (only for the past two years as before that I banked with a different bank). I have also done my medicals in January and DIAC has received it. So, the only thing I am keeping ready is Form 80...If they require anything more than the ones I have provided, I will have to look for them then 

Good Luck with the medicals...Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine is 189. I think your should be in next week


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Anyone with CO initial AK from team 33?


Sorry, just got to see this thread today, yes even I have been allocated with the same CO: AK, Got to know today that she is on vacation.

Any idea as to how long their vacation will be??


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Sorry, just got to see this thread today, yes even I have been allocated with the same CO: AK, Got to know today that she is on vacation.
> 
> Any idea as to how long their vacation will be??


What? No wonder received nothing from her since 15 Jan. no idea for how long. I guess we have to wait


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi 
please guide me on following:

my previos NGO company has been closed but i do have exp letter from my employer on company letterhead. i also have my salary detail and tax deduction detail on comany letter head as we used to recieve in cash. 
there is only one problem. that contact detail wrriten on company letter head has been changed due to closedown of company. 

what would be the ideal alternate to address this.
should i have a letter from my EX employer stating that comapny has been closed and recent contact detail of employer??

please guide me in this regard, i ll be very obliged...


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

samy25 said:


> Hi
> please guide me on following:
> 
> my previos NGO company has been closed but i do have exp letter from my employer on company letterhead. i also have my salary detail and tax deduction detail on comany letter head as we used to recieve in cash.
> ...


Hi samy
If you don't have experience letter then you can submit statutory declarations of two colleagues mentioning your job responsibilities


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for reply. but i do have exp letter. and i have payslips on letter head and all.. my question is that company is now closed. so address and numbers on letter head has been obselete, there is no company on that address now coz its been closed.. so would it make any difference..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i got the GRANT today! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period 

I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.

Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME Good Luck guys


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i got the GRANT today! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME Good Luck guys


Hi,

Congratulations & all the best for your move Machan....


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations & all the best for your move Machan....


Thank you Spin! After a long time! I am a girl btw   All the best to you too :clap2:


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thank you Spin! After a long time! I am a girl btw   All the best to you too :clap2:


Oooppsss.....

Thanks for your wishes...


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Sorry guys I am on wrong thread as far as My visa category is concerned but would appreciate your response....I am assigned Adelaide Team with CO Initials LE. I am 190 SS applicant having lodged application on 4th Feb,2013....would like to know average time for grant


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry guys I am on wrong thread as far as My visa category is concerned but would appreciate your response....I am assigned Adelaide Team with CO Initials LE. I am 190 SS applicant having lodged application on 4th Feb,2013....would like to know average time for grant


Hi Haris....I think it depends on each case. For some people it's pretty quick and for some it takes a bit of time, due to various bits and pieces that need to be finalised. If you case does not go for external security checks then you can expect a grant within a couple of weeks (if all the docs are in place). If it goes for security checks it might take longer. All the best!


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi VVV,

Thanks for your response and wishes....I am hoping for quick grant...All documents r provided as requested....Medicals and PCC done on Feb,14 but no response from CO since then!!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> Thanks for your response and wishes....I am hoping for quick grant...All documents r provided as requested....Medicals and PCC done on Feb,14 but no response from CO since then!!!


Hi Haris, you can mail the CO next week and see...All the best for a speedy grant


----------



## cool (Aug 1, 2012)

*CO with initial RL*

Hi,

I have applied 189 on 18/12 and got a response from CO in Team 2 asking for further documents on 20/2. After providing those requested docs, I couldn't hear anything from him/her. 
My CO's initial is RL. Just I would like to know anyone else in this forum has got same CO.


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks VVV, I wil email next week for update....When r u planning to move btw :-D


----------



## sgeorge (Sep 9, 2012)

cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 189 on 18/12 and got a response from CO in Team 2 asking for further documents on 20/2. After providing those requested docs, I couldn't hear anything from him/her.
> My CO's initial is RL. Just I would like to know anyone else in this forum has got same CO.


similar story with same dates here.. i provided the docs and then got an email after 1 week saying routine processing takes 6 weeks. same CO. waiting.. :juggle:


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Team inquired with my current employer.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

zivziva said:


> Team inquired with my current employer.


What did they do? did they call or came to your current employer's office? How do you know that they enquired?......


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

My manager came and told me that HR got inquiry from Australia in your behalf. What is it about ?? I am yet to go discuss this with HR but was put in uncomfortable situation at work.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Anyone with case officer team34 CO initials AB 
He request the doc on last Friday which I send it on same day but he left me silent.........,,..
Oooopsssssssss

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Thanks VVV, I wil email next week for update....When r u planning to move btw :-D


hi Haris,

I am planning to move around mid-year  Got loads to do before going...hence, the delay! All the best for a speedy grant...Hope you hear something next week!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I was assigned a CO from Brisbane Team 34 with initials BE


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zivziva said:


> Team inquired with my current employer.


Did they told the purpose of enquiry ? My manager will screw me if he comes to know about my PR visa application


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kemee said:


> My CO is : AM Brisbane Team 34,
> 
> assigned on 15th Feb.
> 
> ...



Same CO.... Has anyone seen this CO doing verification from current employer? I am not concerned about previous.. but current employer.. yes I am concerned.. I do not want to face my manager with questions... He would make my life hell... But but but... positive thought is coming to my mind She will not do enquiry for my current employer


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Anyone with case officer team34 CO initials AB
> He request the doc on last Friday which I send it on same day but he left me silent.........,,..
> Oooopsssssssss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Same was done by my CO on last friday


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry guys I am on wrong thread as far as My visa category is concerned but would appreciate your response....I am assigned Adelaide Team with CO Initials LE. I am 190 SS applicant having lodged application on 4th Feb,2013....would like to know average time for grant


mine CO is Also li ...you will be fine. cheers


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I was assigned a CO from Brisbane Team 34 with initials BE


Good luck! Which State?


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Did they told the purpose of enquiry ? My manager will screw me if he comes to know about my PR visa application


I have to tell my manager that it was for my PR


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

zivziva said:


> I have to tell my manager that it was for my PR


What is your occupation zivziva...

I was assigned CO TEAM 34 today Initial : L

Form 80 + Overseas work ex requested


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks VVV and fadiexpart for the wishes. Best of Luck VVV for your future and wish dat you settle well in Aus.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i got the GRANT today! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME Good Luck guys


Congratz VVV, finally it came huh. Congratz and enjoy, you deserves it


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Not sure If Team 34 is newly formed, as far as the Expatforum goes, Team 34 is assinged only starting Feb. so Your CO could be new


Team 34 is an ollllllllddddd team. Existing since long (few years). I am a December applicant and was assigned t34.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zivziva said:


> I have to tell my manager that it was for my PR



this is bad... my manager gave me ref letter.. coz i told him i need to apply for a visa for giving my ccie exam.. i did not told him anything like PR... Do these verification authority disclose that the verification is for visa or verification is for pr visa ?


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> What? No wonder received nothing from her since 15 Jan. no idea for how long. I guess we have to wait


No, No I did hear from her on the 23 of Jan. I guess its in the mid of Feb that she has gone for vacation.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Congratz VVV, finally it came huh. Congratz and enjoy, you deserves it


Thanks Teevee...and all the best with your move Good Luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

zivziva said:


> I have to tell my manager that it was for my PR


What where the set of documents you gave for your current organization?


I gave all pay slips (17 months of payslips = my tenure), tax summary given by my employer every month (so I gave this tax summary for 2 financial year, i did not gave form 16 which is gov document), Offer Letter, Salary appraisal letter, one reference letter with job roles and responsibilities, one more letter issued to me for applying US B1/B2 letter, and a pay summary letter for the financial year...


I am worried now... If it goes to my manager and they state the purpose as Aus PR application... He would make my life miserable...


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Robhin said:


> No, No I did hear from her on the 23 of Jan. I guess its in the mid of Feb that she has gone for vacation.


Thanks for the info robhin. Hope she is back on duty already.


----------



## AliAli (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

Is there anyone with the CO initials KD from team33.









EOI: 15 DEC SS : 19 Dec Lodged/ACK: 21 DEC 189 PCC: 21 dec MEDS : 24 DEC CO: 26 FEB Grant: Waiting???


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

EOI submitted : 14/12/2012, Invite:17/12/2012 , 189 Visa applied : 24/01/2013, waiting for CO


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

karansuper said:


> What is your occupation zivziva...
> 
> I was assigned CO TEAM 34 today Initial : L
> 
> Form 80 + Overseas work ex requested


ICT system test engineer


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Today all my document status changed to received... except graduation transcript, which I just uploaded


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Today all my document status changed to received... except graduation transcript, which I just uploaded


HI timus,

Just wait untill tommorow for gud news .... mine too was degree ?acadamic transcript pending i uploaded it same eve(IST) got the grant letter next day at 3.40am in morning  .... gud news is on the way....


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> HI timus,
> 
> Just wait untill tommorow for gud news .... mine too was degree ?acadamic transcript pending i uploaded it same eve(IST) got the grant letter next day at 3.40am in morning  .... gud news is on the way....


Really? Ohhhh thanks a lot parul... I am all excited now... Can't wait to land in oz and start another struggle of job hunt


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Really? Ohhhh thanks a lot parul... I am all excited now... Can't wait to land in oz and start another struggle of job hunt


Hi Timus...

M too gearing up for Job search......... littlw owrried cos i dont see any requirement on seek for maunal testing...  .......

Was about to take my PMP certification since i hv been promoted as project manager this jan..... but after analysing Seek and job portals of Aus.... i hv dropped the plan for PMP and thinking of rather gng for a crashcourse on QTP/Selenium ....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> pls update ur timeline in your signature usercp-> edit signature


Hi my timeline

SA ss Nov end

eoi Dec 1st wk

Application 190 Jan 5th

Co Feb 4th team 33 Brisbane

Pcc for India and south korea done JAn-Feb..

Medicals 14th Feb and spouse 21st Feb..Both uploaded by apolo hosp Chennai..

Job verifactation for spouse last wk with previous employer..and dont know abt current employer if they hv done..

Now waiting..No news for medicals..????received ? or referred???Finalised???


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Timus...
> 
> M too gearing up for Job search......... littlw owrried cos i dont see any requirement on seek for maunal testing...  .......
> 
> Was about to take my PMP certification since i hv been promoted as project manager this jan..... but after analysing Seek and job portals of Aus.... i hv dropped the plan for PMP and thinking of rather gng for a crashcourse on QTP/Selenium ....


Parul, i do nit have much idea about testing as i am from networking technology... Still i would say try to look for some courses or certification... They would definitely help...


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Today all my document status changed to received... except graduation transcript, which I just uploaded


Hi timus, 

All my documents except for the medicals have been uploaded and status changed to received since last month but I still havent got a CO assigned yet. 

my timeline is:
EOI lodged - Dec 14th 2012 | Invitation received - Dec 17th 2012 | Visa application submission - Jan 24th 2013


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have the same CO as many as I have read so far from Brisbane team 34 initials A.M
She sent me an email on 16th Feb saying that she has completed preliminary assesment and basically asked about non migrant dependent family members which i included them by mistake. Apart from that she did not mention anything.. On Monday 18th i advised via form that i would like to remove non-migrant dependent members. Following Friday i logged in evisa and saw that family members had dissapeared from my application. Since then, i have not heard from her.

Anybody got grant from that CO? Seems like she is slow 
My case is one of the easiest i assume, as i had graduate skilled visa already and did not claim any work experience, i applied on 15th of december with 60 points.. I am on shore applicant and every single document is the same from my previous 485 application, only thing i had to do was to re-take ielts to be eligible to apply 189.. I do not really know the cause of the delay
Any feedback on this CO would be highly appreciated


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

By the way my pcc and meds are done.. Meds were done on 22nd of Jan


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anyone with team 4 and CO KS ?


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

*16 Jan Applicant got Grant today*

Hi Friends...

Just want to share some information... one of my friends got Grant today... Visa 189 (60 points) visa applied on 16 Jan - direct grant......


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Just want to share some information... one of my friends got Grant today... Visa 189 (60 points) visa applied on 16 Jan - direct grant......


So that means they have started processing the mid january applicants as well. Good news. Is he a On shore or Offshore applicant?


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Badrika said:


> So that means they have started processing the mid january applicants as well. Good news. Is he a On shore or Offshore applicant?


 Offshore applicant


----------



## IashSmash (Mar 5, 2013)

*Introduction*

Hello,
Add me in your conversation. I had been a silent follower of this thread but now I feel that its time to share my own experience with you all.
I am Pakistani and working in Kuwait I applied for visa 189 and my time line is as follows
EA Approval 27July2012(233214);EOI Submitted 14 Aug2012;Invitation 01Oct2012;Application Lodged 30Nov2012;Acknowledgement 11Jan2013;Medical received in AU. 19Feb2013;Add. Docs21,22,24 Feb 2013; Current Status Waiting


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the same CO as many as I have read so far from Brisbane team 34 initials A.M
> She sent me an email on 16th Feb saying that she has completed preliminary assesment and basically asked about non migrant dependent family members which i included them by mistake. Apart from that she did not mention anything.. On Monday 18th i advised via form that i would like to remove non-migrant dependent members. Following Friday i logged in evisa and saw that family members had dissapeared from my application. Since then, i have not heard from her.
> ...


Yes, she is slow 
Took about 5 weeks after I sent her my work exp. documents to get the grant


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Yes, she is slow
> Took about 5 weeks after I sent her my work exp. documents to get the grant


Someone did shed light on the issue of speed of COs on this forum. Not all COs are full time employees. Are good number are working flexi-time / part time. So if she comes in the office twice a week - you will assume she is slow while she isn't.

In the end a good dose of patience is all we need. Besides, DIAC is now several times faster than previous yrs. We complain of a few weeks of waiting and only 2 yrs back it was normal to wait several months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Fonz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the same CO as many as I have read so far from Brisbane team 34 initials A.M
> She sent me an email on 16th Feb saying that she has completed preliminary assesment and basically asked about non migrant dependent family members which i included them by mistake. Apart from that she did not mention anything.. On Monday 18th i advised via form that i would like to remove non-migrant dependent members. Following Friday i logged in evisa and saw that family members had dissapeared from my application. Since then, i have not heard from her.
> ...


 You may have used all the same documents and already be in the country on another visa but that is irrelevant.

Each application is treated separately and documents assessed as if they have not been seen before by a new case officer. And so they should be or there would be all sorts if scams and unsavoury people getting in.

Be glad you are not waiting 2+ years like some of the 175 applicants from 2010/11, be patient be happy.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

It seems to me that reports of speedy grants by some forummers are raising the expectations of 189/190 applicants for short processing time. 

I am feeling the effects of the unbearable wait but let's manage our expectation and let the case officer perform their due dilligence.



_shel said:


> You may have used all the same documents and already be in the country on another visa but that is irrelevant.
> 
> Each application is treated separately and documents assessed as if they have not been seen before by a new case officer. And so they should be or there would be all sorts if scams and unsavoury people getting in.
> 
> Be glad you are not waiting 2+ years like some of the 175 applicants from 2010/11, be patient be happy.


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> You may have used all the same documents and already be in the country on another visa but that is irrelevant.
> 
> Each application is treated separately and documents assessed as if they have not been seen before by a new case officer. And so they should be or there would be all sorts if scams and unsavoury people getting in.
> 
> Be glad you are not waiting 2+ years like some of the 175 applicants from 2010/11, be patient be happy.


I do understand that each application is treated seperately by different COs. What i am talking about is common sense, i mean as an example i claimed points on australian study requirement and if i didn't meet that requirement i wouldn't have got my graduate skilled visa right? As i said, it is common sense
I know people who waited for 2 years, but the system has changed and isn't one of the points of this new system reducing waiting times? I see people and read on this forum that people get grant in a few months after they applied and I think i have rights to question what's going on.. 
Well I think there is no option but waiting anyway.. I think different COs have different ways of processing things so there is nothing I can do about it
By the way if you are in Liverpool, have a drink for me at cream bar
Cheers


----------



## AliAli (Feb 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> You may have used all the same documents and already be in the country on another visa but that is irrelevant.
> 
> Each application is treated separately and documents assessed as if they have not been seen before by a new case officer. And so they should be or there would be all sorts if scams and unsavoury people getting in.
> 
> Be glad you are not waiting 2+ years like some of the 175 applicants from 2010/11, be patient be happy.


Hi Fonz,

I have the same situation as i haven't claimed any points for experience and i'm onshore and on 485 Visa lets hope for the best


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Someone did shed light on the issue of speed of COs on this forum. Not all COs are full time employees. Are good number are working flexi-time / part time. So if she comes in the office twice a week - you will assume she is slow while she isn't.
> 
> In the end a good dose of patience is all we need. Besides, DIAC is now several times faster than previous yrs. We complain of a few weeks of waiting and only 2 yrs back it was normal to wait several months.


I agree... We need to control our nerves... 

Tenten... Have a look at this post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ment-verification-acs-diac-2.html#post1076062


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> You may have used all the same documents and already be in the country on another visa but that is irrelevant.
> 
> Each application is treated separately and documents assessed as if they have not been seen before by a new case officer. And so they should be or there would be all sorts if scams and unsavoury people getting in.
> 
> Be glad you are not waiting 2+ years like some of the 175 applicants from 2010/11, be patient be happy.



I agree with Shel.... I have the same CO.... She has been really helpful... She might be working part time thats why its taking time...

I applied on 15th Dec as well.... She if she needs anything she would definetly drop you a mail...


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys i do appreciate your assistance.. Let's hope for the best and keep each other updated


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All, My Medical was done on 23rd Feb. and was sent to HOC by hospital on 28 Feb. Has anyone Idea how much time will HOC will take to process it.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

panasr said:


> Hi All, My Medical was done on 23rd Feb. and was sent to HOC by hospital on 28 Feb. Has anyone Idea how much time will HOC will take to process it.



Dear friend, you are in the long waiting line...if your medicals go in refer then about 3 months waiting..and if finalized then may be in a month you will come to know..

my timeline..190 application 5th Jan 2013, Co 4th Feb, medicals 14th Feb..now no news, whether finalized, or referred????????????


----------



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Dear friend, you are in the long waiting line...if your medicals go in refer then about 3 months waiting..and if finalized then may be in a month you will come to know..
> 
> my timeline..190 application 5th Jan 2013, Co 4th Feb, medicals 14th Feb..now no news, whether finalized, or referred????????????


Yesterday i sent a mail to HOC ( [email protected]) but they have not given satifactory reply and just sent back a general mail 

"Thank you for contacting Global Health.

If you are seeking an update on your health assessment, please direct this enquiry to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area. If you are unsure of either of these please contact the Service Centre on 131 881 (call only if you are in Australia). 
If you are outside Australia and are unsure who your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area is please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas. See: Contact Us 
If you are enquiring about medicals that were conducted onshore with Medibank Health Solutions please direct your enquiry to their office. Medibank Health Solutions can be contacted on 1300 361 046. 
If you are seeking an urgent assessment of your medicals please direct these enquiries to your allocated Case Officer or relevant Business Area as Global Health cannot accept urgent assessment requests from applicants or their authorised contacts. 
If you, your dependants or your clients have completed medical assessments before lodging a visa application, please advise your case officer upon visa lodgement so they can obtain these results. 
Please do not reply to this email. 
Kind regards 
Global Health 
Department of Immigration and Citizenship 
Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901 "


----------



## sgeorge (Sep 9, 2012)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...


My 189 application is with Team 2 Adelaide as well (CO: RL). applied on 18 dec 2012. CO mailed for few documents on 20th Feb or so. document status went through these different statuses. CO acknowledged receiving docs after 5 days and a calling diac. In that mail it was mentioned routine processing takes 6 weeks. waiting patiently now. anxious too..


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Friends!

A case officer is assigned to me. I applied on the 5th January for 189 visa category. The CO is asking for medicals. I already sent my PCC. I have one question if you can help me understand. After I get a grant, within how many days I should travel to Australia? Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Luck14,

Your timelines are same as mine....Kindly keep sending any updates which happen on ur side


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi Luck14,
> 
> Your timelines are same as mine....Kindly keep sending any updates which happen on ur side


Sure :ranger:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

supperm said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> A case officer is assigned to me. I applied on the 5th January for 189 visa category. The CO is asking for medicals. I already sent my PCC. I have one question if you can help me understand. After I get a grant, within how many days I should travel to Australia? Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


you have to make your first entry before your pcc and medicals get expired..and they give the date before which you need to make your first entry..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Say roughly it will be about in 6 months within when they put date on your visa..All the best


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Still no news


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

Got my grant today, you were right should have been more patient


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

Fonz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today, you were right should have been more patient


Mubrrok my friend....i am haooy about you and your success....cheers


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz fonz...all the best!


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone.. Although i got the grant, i will still be in this forum you guys are great


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

sgeorge said:


> My 189 application is with Team 2 Adelaide as well (CO: RL). applied on 18 dec 2012. CO mailed for few documents on 20th Feb or so. document status went through these different statuses. CO acknowledged receiving docs after 5 days and a calling diac. In that mail it was mentioned routine processing takes 6 weeks. waiting patiently now. anxious too..


I applied on19th December
Got request for more docs on 21st Feb 

It is with team 4 and visa subclass 189

So far no more communication from co


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today, you were right should have been more patient


Congrats Fonz

Please share ur timelines and please tell if ur medical referred ......


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't know how to update my signature but here is summary:

Applied on 15th of December 2012
Did my meds on 22nd of Jan (i am not sure if meds were referred that might be the cause of delay, nothing from co received regards to this)

I received an email from CO on 15th of Feb about non migrant dependent members which i included by mistake, removed them via form on 18th
And today i got the grant from brisbane team 34
Did not upload form 80
Occupation: construction project manager


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Don't know how to update my signature but here is summary:
> 
> Applied on 15th of December 2012
> Did my meds on 22nd of Jan (i am not sure if meds were referred that might be the cause of delay, nothing from co received regards to this)
> ...


congrats fonz, happy for u..cheers..btw who was ur co?


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> congrats fonz, happy for u..cheers..btw who was ur co?


Thanks.. Initials A.M


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Thanks.. Initials A.M


Mine is also AM but its team 33 brisbane...

Kindly chk ur inbox...thx!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Mine is also AM but its team 33 brisbane...
> 
> Kindly chk ur inbox...thx!


Dnt wry raghu..... This week is urs..... U will definately hear from ur CO


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Parul, i do nit have much idea about testing as i am from networking technology... Still i would say try to look for some courses or certification... They would definitely help...


Congrts on ur grant. All the best!!!. Ur signagture says "finalized as per CO mail on 22nd Feb ". Did you request the CO to confirm by mail or how was it? pls do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy

this is how the whole process went - 189 visa subclass
1) ACS - Software engineer - on Nov'11
2) IELTS - JAN'12
3) EOI - Submitted - AUG'12 with 60 points - 2 dependants
4) Invitation - 15NOV'12
5) Submitted and Acknowledge - 6DEC'12
6) Status changed to Lodged - 21DEC'12
7) MEDs - 26DEC'12
8) CO assigned - 01FEB'13 Team 33 Brisbane initials LZ, requested few documents, sent on same day except PCC.
9) PCC - 11FEB'13
10) Grant - 14MAR'13

the first entry should be before 27DEC'13, exactly within one year to the date of medicals done.

Thanks everyone for the support and help.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys I rang CO he said that he is waiting for the external party response ?????
What does that mean 
Will anyone explain it in brief plz.....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

> CO he said that he is waiting for the external party response ?????
> What does that mean


This could mean, some of the information you provided is being "checked for authenticity". Most likely, it could be work experience claimed & educational qualifications claimed. Employer/Institution maybe contacted to verify the claims.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys I rang CO he said that he is waiting for the external party response ?????
> What does that mean
> Will anyone explain it in brief plz.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


pls update ur timeline in ur signature

usercp-> edit signature


----------



## faazi_khan (Oct 1, 2012)

NIP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> 
> ...





Hey NIP 
Many many congrats.
Please tell me if ur medical were referred to MOC ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

NIP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> 
> ...


Party Time NP ... Congos


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys I rang CO he said that he is waiting for the external party response ?????
> What does that mean
> Will anyone explain it in brief plz.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Might be verification


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Nip congrates,
were your medicals referred?kindly share..


----------



## danpid (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys, hope you are all well. 

I lodged my 189 application on 16 Dec. My CO requested From 80, my resume and From 1221 on 20 FEB and since then I havent heard anything! Im begging to worry that I might be under external security checks which can take up to a year  

btw, Im allocated to Team 34 Brisbane. Please share your thoughts and experiences. I dont have any Iranian friends applying for this visa so I dont know whether Iranians go under security checks or not. Is this check done randomly or is there a list of specific countries that undergo this long process? 

Regards


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

danpid said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all well.
> 
> I lodged my 189 application on 16 Dec. My CO requested From 80, my resume and From 1221 on 20 FEB and since then I havent heard anything! Im begging to worry that I might be under external security checks which can take up to a year
> 
> ...


If your point claim is genuine and supporting documents are fine, then what's the problem with security check? It does just take more time for getting the grant and nothing else.


----------



## danpid (Jan 22, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> If your point claim is genuine and supporting documents are fine, then what's the problem with security check? It does just take more time for getting the grant and nothing else.


you're right, i should probably be patient about it. It's just I have some plans and a few other work related commitments in Australia that depend on my PR. 

Thanks for your response


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Nip congrates,
> were your medicals referred?kindly share..


thanks lucky14..

my medicals were not referred


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

danpid said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all well.
> 
> I lodged my 189 application on 16 Dec. My CO requested From 80, my resume and From 1221 on 20 FEB and since then I havent heard anything! Im begging to worry that I might be under external security checks which can take up to a year
> 
> ...


well if you have been askedfor form 80 it means you will go through SC but lenght is said upto 6 months but all depends on AISO.....


----------



## Ravikhanth (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Samper,

Can you please tell me the visa effective date in your case, is from the day when you submitted all the documents or the day you received the grand?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

danpid said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all well.
> 
> I lodged my 189 application on 16 Dec. My CO requested From 80, my resume and From 1221 on 20 FEB and since then I havent heard anything! Im begging to worry that I might be under external security checks which can take up to a year
> 
> ...


No news is Good news....just it isa matter of time sooner or later you will get it ...but again no news is good news.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

NIP said:


> thanks lucky14..
> 
> my medicals were not referred


oh, surprising, I mean you gv medicals on 26th Dec, and got grant in March, without medicals being referred???I hv also given in Apolo hosp cChennai..so, mat be when I gv medicals in feb mid, I can count to may??/


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear all,

I am very much happy to say that by the God's grace I have been granted a 190 visa on 12 Mar.

My details are below.

TRA applied feb 12
IELTS mar 12 ( 7 band all)
TRA rejected june 12
TRA re-assessment july 12
TRA successful Sep 12
WA state sponsorship applied and granted in october 12
190 visa lodged on 29 october 12
CO initial AM team 33 (allotted on 15 dec 12)
Medicals and PCC in Nov 12.
Medicals not referred.
No dependents or sub applicants.
Request for PCC,form 80,form 1221, salary and taxation slips from previous slips on feb 4 '13.
Final docs submitted on 29 Feb 13.
Got the grant on 12 mar 13.
no idea regarding to Employment verification .

I am very much thankful to this forum and the lovely ppl on this forum and I wish all the best to each and every one.

I too say that 'your wait will be rewarded soon, its worth waiting.'


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very much happy to say that by the God's grace I have been granted a 190 visa on 12 Mar.
> 
> ...


My Heartfelt Congrats and happy for U...

Cheers and kindly Check Ur Inbox...

U one among of the expat who is a motivation for patience and thanks for that...

Wishes once again!...Good Luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz NIP and nasaafoz on the grants! All the best!


----------



## Ravikhanth (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone plz let me know the visa effective start date depends on Medicals/PC or any last 
document uploaded.

Is the 5 years validity visa count starts from the day when we landed in Aus?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Ravikhanth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone plz let me know the visa effective start date depends on Medicals/PC or any last
> document uploaded.
> ...


The initial entry date is ideally 1 year from Medicals/PCC date which is earlier.

The validity of visa starts from the day it is granted not when u land.


----------



## Ravikhanth (Mar 14, 2013)

karansuper said:


> The initial entry date is ideally 1 year from Medicals/PCC date which is earlier.
> 
> The validity of visa starts from the day it is granted not when u land.


Can you plz elabrate "Medicals/PCC date which is earlier."

I have submitted my medicals before CO assinged(1 month back) and PCC I haven't submitted.

Is it my visa validity already started, technically?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Ravikhanth said:


> Can you plz elabrate "Medicals/PCC date which is earlier."
> 
> I have submitted my medicals before CO assinged(1 month back) and PCC I haven't submitted.
> 
> Is it my visa validity already started, technically?


No, there are 2 things:

1. Visa validity - 5 years from grant date.
2. Date of initial entry - 1 year from date of Medicals/PCC

When you get the visa you will have 5 years validity but your initial entry date will be 1 year from you med/pcc and is independent of your visa validity.

If you do not enter Australia before the expiry of your initial entry date, your visa will no longer be valid.


----------



## Ravikhanth (Mar 14, 2013)

karansuper said:


> No, there are 2 things:
> 
> 1. Visa validity - 5 years from grant date.
> 2. Date of initial entry - 1 year from date of Medicals/PCC
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

As per my knowledge you should have completed 4 years out of your validity period for making application for citizenship.

I am planing to move to Aus after 8 months now. My only concern is if I get visa effective from my medicals date which was 1 month ago, then I should prephone my travel. As I will left with only 4 months to make in and out to Aus after getting visa.

My question is "In my case as I have already given medicals 1 month ago, so I should be getting grant effective from last month or As i havent submitted PCC yet, so my validity may start once I submitt my PCC?


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Finally the wait is over I got my grant today(issued on 22/03/2013). Thanks to The Almighty GOD & all here for your support and guidance. Good Luck to all who are waiting for the visa, wish you a speedy grant... God Bless..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Finally the wait is over I got my grant today(issued on 22/03/2013). Thanks to The Almighty GOD & all here for your support and guidance. Good Luck to all who are waiting for the visa, wish you a speedy grant... God Bless..


Congrats n enjoy your day


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

anyone here with Team 34 Brisbane?


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

congrats mate... thats so quick.... enjoy !!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Robhin and Helloss on the grants! Enjoy!


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Finally the wait is over I got my grant today(issued on 22/03/2013). Thanks to The Almighty GOD & all here for your support and guidance. Good Luck to all who are waiting for the visa, wish you a speedy grant... God Bless..


Congrats for your grant !!!


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.

Thanks in Advance,
Neha


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Seems to me a mistake. Call your CO right away. They should revise your grant.


The problem is CO is not picking up the call so have mailed him..... got the grant but due to this not able to celebrate it 
I hope everything goes fine !!


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Dont worry. Its only a matter of time. BTW, did u have to complete form 80? Have you undergone security check? Your processing was so fast. We, BD people are really unlucky,


No i didnt fill form 80 and no other security checks. Only had employment verification


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> No i didnt fill form 80 and no other security checks. Only had employment verification


Thats positive news from team 34. I hope its sorted out soon so that you can enjoy the grant! All the best. Congratulations will be in order soon.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> Thats positive news from team 34. I hope its sorted out soon so that you can enjoy the grant! All the best. Congratulations will be in order soon.


Thanks a lot tenten and wish u all get the grant soon


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Any one who has applied for 190 visa in March '13 have been assigned CO?
Am waiting for mine. Have applied on 7th March'13


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I applied on march 08, still no sign of co.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Did he mention time frame? did he say "standard processing & checking" or "routine processing"?


Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

hi, is there any cheap method or network to call DIAC, as i tried by mobile and it was very expensive


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Do all applications go through security checks? I found the immi site that India also is in the list of High risk country. However, I have seen Indians getting their grants within weeks. Any idea how they select for SC?
> 
> I have been sent email from CO.....
> 
> ...


yeah you are going through SC and it will take time ... but doesnot matter ... keep your mind happy and busy in your routine ... you will get soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Punjab said:


> hi, is there any cheap method or network to call DIAC, as i tried by mobile and it was very expensive


You would need to use skype credits for that!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh happy waiting. All the best.


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Do all applications go through security checks? I found the immi site that India also is in the list of High risk country. However, I have seen Indians getting their grants within weeks. Any idea how they select for SC?
> 
> I have been sent email from CO.....
> 
> ...


Yes, you are going thru 'Security check'. There is no fixed time frame for this routine check conducted by external agencies...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
> We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Neha


Congrats n mail ur co abt the mistake created by them.... He or she will feel the mistake n will revise the grant n then u celebrate


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Its midnight in my part of the world and 8am in Brisbane where my CO happens to be. If only he could attend to my application first, issue the grant letter, and allow me the freedom to go to sleep now.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

tenten said:


> Its midnight in my part of the world and 8am in Brisbane where my CO happens to be. If only he could attend to my application first, issue the grant letter, and allow me the freedom to go to sleep now.


I wish you get that earlier than sooner  I can understant your anxiety !!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> I wish you get that earlier than sooner  I can understant your anxiety !!!!


For my own sanity I have to call it a night and give this body the break it deserves. Will catch up with my mailbox in the morning. All the best for you grant.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Applied on Jan 11 through an agent from Singapore. My agent informed me last week that case is referred to Brisbane but he doesn't know d case officer details.

Is it common?
How can I get to know abt my CO details as its already more than 10 weeks gone and my agent is saying g to wait more?
Plus he also said, my case is probably picked up for the external checks or CO cud b on leave that's why no contact.

Can Anyone suggest what should I do?


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

superm said:


> You would need to use skype credits for that!


thanx dear


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> My CO mentioned only one name with initial K. She is in team 4. Anyone else with the same CO?


I also had same CO. Got grant letter directly. No communication.


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Did u have similar mail for Security Check?


i have provided all the documents Co requested plus meds and PCC and now i never contacted my CO as i know it is a time taking process, plus we are expecting baby so i have no hurry ....

regards-fahad


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats n mail ur co abt the mistake created by them.... He or she will feel the mistake n will revise the grant n then u celebrate


Thanks a lot for the wishes 

Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia 
So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot for the wishes
> 
> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


That is hilarious.. !
You told your husband this condition - haven't you.. ? hehe!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

superm said:


> That is hilarious.. !
> You told your husband this condition - haven't you.. ? hehe!


not that bad condition, he can just validate his visa and then think about next marriage


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot for the wishes
> 
> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


Thats gud.... So co makes sure that your husband should remain committed to you only lol


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on Jan 11 through an agent from Singapore. My agent informed me last week that case is referred to Brisbane but he doesn't know d case officer details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks robin. I thought my msg is lost in middle of people's other queries. 

I shall try this. 
Cheers


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

deepuz said:


> not that bad condition, he can just validate his visa and then think about next marriage


he he he... true.... but anyways we are now so happy and feeling relieved after his mail 
Will be celebrating Holi with full enthu now 
Happy Holi to all of U


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Thats gud.... So co makes sure that your husband should remain committed to you only lol


Ya... i think the CO is against remarriage


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Ya... i think the CO is against remarriage


Yup i think so...., good for you.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

CO has asked for docs.

I plan to upload all docs at once (except PCC & Meds). But it will take a week more.

So should I drop an email to CO, saying that I will take 1 week to upload the docs ?
Or upload it directly when ready ?


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> My CO mentioned only one name with initial K. She is in team 4. Anyone else with the same CO?


I am with the same team though.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> CO has asked for docs.
> 
> I plan to upload all docs at once (except PCC & Meds). But it will take a week more.
> 
> ...


upload them directly when ready and then notify CO....


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is my story,

applied on 21 jan 190 visa
email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status 
email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks " 
email to CO on 11th march, for status
email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "

please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization. 

i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far

people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

*Adelaide GSM Team 4 - VS*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share their exp with this CO ?

I was asked to submit some docs which I did after 1 week from CO's mail. I replied with all the requested docs and then I sent another mail 7 days after the first mail to confirm if all the requested docs were received.

The reason to write a second email was that the status of all the required documents is still showing as Requested on the eVisa page. 

I haven't yet got any replies from the CO so far.

Any suggestions ??? 

or is keeping patience the only way out


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---

My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.

IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score

my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...

In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused

again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...

Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan 


applied on 19 jan
CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..

the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly

finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.

this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......


so party time now for me...

Any one who is looking to go around 4-5 months from now can message me...


----------



## haythemh (Dec 23, 2012)

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> ...


This is great journey and great news, congrats


----------



## vinnie88 (Mar 22, 2013)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...




Hi, 

Im not sure if he have got your grant by now or not, but these things happen. I lodged my 189 application in December 16 and CO was allocated on the 20 Feb and requesed further ino ( form 80, photo, 1221) and on the 20 march, she sent an email saying, " I confirm all docs have been receieved and your application is currently undergoing ---mandatory checking---. " 

I never emailed her regarding status updates though and I have no idea what mandatory checks mean. My agent think she didnt refer to external checks as they usually clarify that very directly by using the terms "security check, external agency, or a generic email " ... 

Im very worried and confused and have no idea why its been taking so long since then. I could be under checks by ASIO, or maybe my CO is just too busy and/or slow. Iam with team 34. 

any thoughts? 

regards


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Vinnie, my application is also assigned to Team 34, along with many others in the forum.... they are generally very very slow i guess...
why dont you send an email to CO asking for an update...


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok.. here is something I am trying to figure out. I applied in Dec 2012 and got my medicals done. My wife was pregnant and we were expecting out baby in Feb 2013. That happened. Got my baby's passport done and added her to the app. Now my wife and baby went for meds on 19th March 2013. When I asked about the status, was told that due to MOC backlogs meds were taking time. Now what can be done? How long has it taken for others who had to gone thru the MOC route? Anyway of contacting MOC? Or am I screwed with a 6 month wait?


----------



## vinnie88 (Mar 22, 2013)

deepuz said:


> Vinnie, my application is also assigned to Team 34, along with many others in the forum.... they are generally very very slow i guess...
> why dont you send an email to CO asking for an update...


Yeah I totally agree. They are among the slowest teams. I wish i was assigned to adelaide team 4 instead haha. 

btw, my co's initial is L . I seriously hope she hasnt put me through a lengthy security check and if she has, well I guess i will just accept it and get over it  

I will email her next week asking what she means by "mandatory checking". Hopefully it doesnt mean " say hello to ASIO " lol.

thx for your input tho.

cheers


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Got my Grant today 

CO is from Team 2 with initials LE. 

Good luck to everyone.

Regards, Antony


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Got my Grant today
> 
> CO is from Team 2 with initials LE.
> 
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## vinnie88 (Mar 22, 2013)

hi guys,

just a quick question, how long does it normally take to get the grant after sending form 80 to your CO? How often should I ask for status updates? I havent heard anything from the day i submitted Form80 other than my CO sending an email a week after saying my application is undergoing mandatory checking. She never mentioned any timeframes.

Please advise.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Sach_1213,
> 
> I have allocated team 33 CO initials NV , have you come across anybody with these initials . I am a self employed Civil Engineer as I think you have your own business . How did you show your overseas experience in your documents when asked by the CO . Do throw some light on this.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


Hi Sandy, even I have the same CO, how is she? she is not responding to my mails for over a week.Did you get ur grant? pls reply.


----------



## haythemh (Dec 23, 2012)

krantinelluri said:


> Hi Sandy, even I have the same CO, how is she? she is not responding to my mails for over a week.Did you get ur grant? pls reply.


I have the same CO and im waiting since my medical was referred on early march


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> We got PCC from Hyderabad Commissioner's office through the procedure mentioned in the Hyderabad police website involving authorizing a relative to apply on our behalf..However Case officer contacted us to bring PCC from the Indian Embassy in Manila.We are going to apply for that on Monday.
> 
> Can any any seniors advise me on this ?Can i tell the case officer that this is a valid PCC and send the online link to him ?Or just shut up apply it from embassy(SLA is 45 days)?


I am not a senior , however I can advise you that if the CO has specifically asked to apply at the embassy, it better that you do that. But you can email and check if he is willing to accept PCC issued in India.


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

vinnie88 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question, how long does it normally take to get the grant after sending form 80 to your CO? How often should I ask for status updates? I havent heard anything from the day i submitted Form80 other than my CO sending an email a week after saying my application is undergoing mandatory checking. She never mentioned any timeframes.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Vinnie,

As far as I am concerned, the next step after submitting all documents to CO is to await for the golden email. This long interval also depends on whether your medical could be referred by MOC or not. And, MOC is an independent individual whose decision will surely affect your waiting time. However, the finalized decision will be made within the prescribed periods which are framed for each type of VISA. You can politely email to your CO in order to check for your case status.

Hope we all get the golden email soon.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Dear Friends...

Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
I think my CO have waited for my birthday....

email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...

not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support.... 

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...



Congrats deepuz n wish u a very happy birthday. 

CO made your day


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats deepuz n wish u a very happy birthday.
> 
> CO made your day


thanks mate.... yes with the perfect gift...


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Any one has got this CO : Team :brisbane.gsm.team34 CO : AM ?

has anyone got experience with this CO ?


----------



## backsss (Apr 9, 2013)

I lodged 189, I am in team33 with CO's name Li (the CO did not contact me AT ALL and I just know I did been assigned to a CO the first time for over 3 months by calling DIAC yesterday myself!! ), anyone has the same CO?


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

backsss said:


> I lodged 189, I am in team33 with CO's name Li (the CO did not contact me AT ALL and I just know I did been assigned to a CO the first time for over 3 months by calling DIAC yesterday myself!! ), anyone has the same CO?


yes i am with team 33 and CO is Li..... she is nice in her communication and helping as well.

cheers


----------



## backsss (Apr 9, 2013)

fadiexpart said:


> yes i am with team 33 and CO is Li..... she is nice in her communication and helping as well.
> 
> cheers


How long does it takes from you knew your CO and she granted you the visa? I've been told by DIAC that she was my CO since Feb but she never contact me even once. and doesn't reply my email either


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

backsss said:


> How long does it takes from you knew your CO and she granted you the visa? I've been told by DIAC that she was my CO since Feb but she never contact me even once. and doesn't reply my email either


In ideal case - if you have docs completed with meds and pcc and you are all good - anything between 2 days to 2 weeks. But if she has not been onto your case yet, then its anybody's guess. But that seems like a lot of time. Did she ask for anything? Did you check your spam/bulk folder? 
Did you try calling her up? if you dont have her number - call up diac, ask to connect to her!


----------



## vovon (Jan 5, 2013)

anybody with team 4 LW?


----------



## backsss (Apr 9, 2013)

superm said:


> In ideal case - if you have docs completed with meds and pcc and you are all good - anything between 2 days to 2 weeks. But if she has not been onto your case yet, then its anybody's guess. But that seems like a lot of time. Did she ask for anything? Did you check your spam/bulk folder?
> Did you try calling her up? if you dont have her number - call up diac, ask to connect to her!


I have done my meds and PCC and they should have all uploaded into my file. She didn't contact me like AT ALL, no idea if I miss something or everything is cool. I called DIAC once, they gave me team33's email address but not her personal contact detail, and she doesn't replies my email either


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

backsss said:


> I have done my meds and PCC and they should have all uploaded into my file. She didn't contact me like AT ALL, no idea if I miss something or everything is cool. I called DIAC once, they gave me team33's email address but not her personal contact detail, and she doesn't replies my email either



hi, I also hv co from team 33, n initial JL, but only first time she communicated wd us, saying arrange for health check ups , n form 80,..this is on 4th feb..but after that no news abt our application, or medicals status..we hv sent her mail yesterdy in polite words..(aussie style)..but not received any reply yet..so worried now..

medicals done 14th feb..almsot 2mnths passed..:ranger:


----------



## backsss (Apr 9, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hi, I also hv co from team 33, n initial JL, but only first time she communicated wd us, saying arrange for health check ups , n form 80,..this is on 4th feb..but after that no news abt our application, or medicals status..we hv sent her mail yesterdy in polite words..(aussie style)..but not received any reply yet..so worried now..
> 
> medicals done 14th feb..almsot 2mnths passed..:ranger:


at least your CO contacted you once, I have been assigned to my CO (LZ) since FEB but not a word from her. I sent her email too but she doesn't replies just like yours. Guessing team33's COs are not good at replying emails. 

Have you try contact your CO by calling?


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I got CO assigned on 08-Apr-2013- Team 4 - KS. Se requested following documents


Character requirement for Me & My wife - I have applied for Indian and Australian Police clearance certificate.

Heath requirement for Me, My wife and My daughter - My passport is with Indian consulate. They will not return it back till the time application is finalized and I can not complete medical without original passport

Non Migrating Parents - Form 1023 - Actually, My agent suggested me to include my parents as non-migrating family members. Now Case officer came back and requested form 1023 or need to provide Health & character requirement for my parents as well.

Please suggest what should i do? 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 
Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

backsss said:


> at least your CO contacted you once, I have been assigned to my CO (LZ) since FEB but not a word from her. I sent her email too but she doesn't replies just like yours. Guessing team33's COs are not good at replying emails.
> 
> Have you try contact your CO by calling?


not yet, just mailed her yesterday, but will have to wait 3-4 days, may be she will check medical status with moc and let us know...

:ranger:


----------



## backsss (Apr 9, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> not yet, just mailed her yesterday, but will have to wait 3-4 days, may be she will check medical status with moc and let us know...
> 
> :ranger:


My status changed from in progress to lodged. no idea it means my CO is finally working on my case, or my status just went backward. Such an pain in the ass..


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi

I have been allocated with a CO from Brisbane GSM team 34, CO Initials DC. Any one with the same CO may share their experience. I have been asked only to submit character and health evidences....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congrats...,


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congrats


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey 


I have been allocated with a CO from Brisbane GSM team 34, CO Initials DC. Any one with the same CO may share their experience. I have been asked only to submit character and health evidences....


Details:

EOI Submitted: 15 Dec 2012
Invitation recevied: 21st Jan 2013
Application lodge: 20th Feb, 2013
Ack received: on the same day as on lodge date
CO allocated: 12th april, DC from Brisbane team 34
Requested docs: Medical & PCC


Please share ur experience if anyone out here has the same team/ CO frm same team.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All, 
I submitted my application on 06 MARCH 2013 on 05 APRIL 2013, I got e-mail from CO Team 31 CO Initials VL for FORM 80, Sent him Form80 on 06 APRIL 2013 and uploaded those to portal on 08 APRIL 2013. Anybody has idea about the processing time lines and will CO initiate Job Verification?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can someone help me?CO team 2 MD : I submitted all the documents requested by the CO and the status for each of those documents has been changed to received today.However organize the medicals is still there for my 6 year old kid.CO did not say anything about being referred or anything.I have emailed my CO today.waiting for reply.However the wait is driving me nuts  Last month i received an email from Health operations center asking us to do a complete eye test for our kid.Which we did and results were normal and the hospital uploaded the same online a month ago..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

DSS said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> I have been allocated with a CO from Brisbane GSM team 34, CO Initials DC. Any one with the same CO may share their experience. I have been asked only to submit character and health evidences....
> ...


No I do not have same CO, just same team. Be prepared for relatively long waits. The team seems a touch slower than other teams. But my CO is pretty helpful I must say and respond to emails within hours.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Guys..

one of my friend have done BCA(Bachelor of Computer Application) from India , passed out 2004,

Can he claim 15 Points for ACS skill assessment and does he needs to show any experience and in-case if he has to, how many years it would be and what document would he need to submit for skill assessment

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> one of my friend have done BCA(Bachelor of Computer Application) from India , passed out 2004,
> 
> ...


Mca is worth 15, for bca you will get 10, exp yes min 3 years, go to immi.gov.in calculate your points


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations! At last. 

I noticed in your timeline that you've waited for 3 months + for this, did you ever attempt to call DIAC for such a long wait?



Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## Haris Mansoor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks alot...No i kept on waiting and did not call DIAC at all.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

vinnie88 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question, how long does it normally take to get the grant after sending form 80 to your CO? How often should I ask for status updates? I havent heard anything from the day i submitted Form80 other than my CO sending an email a week after saying my application is undergoing mandatory checking. She never mentioned any timeframes.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi vinnie,
I just noticed you have a CO initial L from T34. Even I've the same CO and last week she has requested couple of docs and the same day I've submitted everything. It's been a week, but till now we didn't hear anything from her. Thought of calling her. What do u suggest? How is she? Is she promptly replying to ur mails?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi vinnie,
> I just noticed you have a CO initial L from T34. Even I've the same CO and last week she has requested couple of docs and the same day I've submitted everything. It's been a week, but till now we didn't hear anything from her. Thought of calling her. What do u suggest? How is she? Is she promptly replying to ur mails?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I am also in the same boat, my CO (VL TEAM-31) also asked for FORM80 on 05APR, e-mailed the same on 06APR, upload to portal on 08APR, but still I have not heard back anything. I don't know how much long they will take.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


congrats!!!


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

Your patience is remarkable but at least you knew your CO. I guess I have to extend my patience as well a lil' bit more. Thanks and bless your next journey.



Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks alot...No i kept on waiting and did not call DIAC at all.


----------



## Ashish&Deepa (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....

There are a few queries in my mind and would appreciate anyone's help/guidance over the same:-
(a) Is delay in grant a common thing..or should i be worried ?

(b) My TRN account still shows Medical status as "required". Does this mean that my CO has not received the medical documents or does it mean that he/she has not yet acknowledged them

(c) I heard rumors about overall PR & visa processing slowing down since Feb (including students visas). Is there any fact to it?

looking forward to your response...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

*Team 4 CO*

hi,

anyone got CO from team 04 Adelaide?

I have assigned a CO on 16th April,initials JH

Pls let me know if anyone have the same CO assigned?


----------



## Ashish&Deepa (Apr 17, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my application on 06 MARCH 2013 on 05 APRIL 2013, I got e-mail from CO Team 31 CO Initials VL for FORM 80, Sent him Form80 on 06 APRIL 2013 and uploaded those to portal on 08 APRIL 2013. Anybody has idea about the processing time lines and will CO initiate Job Verification?


Hi Rupinder,

I too have CO from Team 31 and initials VL. 

As for Job verification: In my case, I know for a fact that verification was conducted with one my past employer..But I believe its random and they may/may not do it for each employer of every candidate..

Regarding Timelines: I had submitted all documents requested by CO on 23 Mar and I'm still waiting for the grant letter..

btw... what's this Form 80.. is it mandatory ? because my CO never mentioned about the same..


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

Ashish&Deepa said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> 
> I too have CO from Team 31 and initials VL.
> 
> ...


When did they do job verification in your case?

Please share your application timelines in detail.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

tenten said:


> No I do not have same CO, just same team. Be prepared for relatively long waits. The team seems a touch slower than other teams. But my CO is pretty helpful I must say and respond to emails within hours.


Hey, Has the CO requested any further docs other than PCC and medicals?


----------



## abhinavsingh108 (Oct 19, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> hi,
> 
> anyone got CO from team 04 Adelaide?
> 
> ...


Hey mate ,
I have same CO assigned on 13/04 as my agent told me.
He showed me the mail but it clearly states her name in the mail "poonam dhonta" am not sure of the last name . Does the CO disclose its name in the mail as I have seen most of the members mentioning the initials only......

Cheers!


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hey mate ,
> I have same CO assigned on 13/04 as my agent told me.
> He showed me the mail but it clearly states her name in the mail "poonam dhonta" am not sure of the last name . Does the CO disclose its name in the mail as I have seen most of the members mentioning the initials only......
> 
> Cheers!


Yup. Co will send you his full name in mail and his contact details as well. But in public forums due to privacy we are not supposed to disclose CO'S full name.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hey mate ,
> I have same CO assigned on 13/04 as my agent told me.
> He showed me the mail but it clearly states her name in the mail "poonam dhonta" am not sure of the last name . Does the CO disclose its name in the mail as I have seen most of the members mentioning the initials only......
> 
> Cheers!


COs do mention their full name in mail.

Regards.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Ashish&Deepa said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> 
> I too have CO from Team 31 and initials VL.
> 
> ...


No need to worry if your CO has not asked for it.


----------



## sheravanan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I lodged my application 11th april, but my agent did't send any Ack.Letter. DIAC also did't sent anything yet. then how can i track my application status ?

Co's is asking any docs Other than PCC and Medical ?

Experienced person please provide help.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application 11th april, but my agent did't send any Ack.Letter. DIAC also did't sent anything yet. then how can i track my application status ?
> 
> ...


Your agent might not had got the acknowledgement letter, DIAC is slow for some cases, but some get it straight away when we deposit the fee. CO will interact through mail only.


----------



## udhay (Apr 24, 2013)

sgeorge said:


> My 189 application is with Team 2 Adelaide as well (CO: RL). applied on 18 dec 2012. CO mailed for few documents on 20th Feb or so. document status went through these different statuses. CO acknowledged receiving docs after 5 days and a calling diac. In that mail it was mentioned routine processing takes 6 weeks. waiting patiently now. anxious too..


Hi there, i'm joining the club!!! my 189 application is with the Case Officer (RL) Team 2 Adelaide. I lodged my Application on the 9th Jan, submitted all the needed Docs; recently my migration agent called the Case officer to inquire about the status of the application, she told the migration that, there is additional routine checking with this application that will take some time to complete. wondering what the additional routine processing is all about...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

Was assigned CO today, Brisbane Team 34 initials MW


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all, I got my CO allocated today - Team 33 (Brisbane), initials - LW
Anyone else has got him? Hows the experience?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application 11th april, but my agent did't send any Ack.Letter. DIAC also did't sent anything yet. then how can i track my application status ?
> 
> ...


co will ask you for form 80


----------



## anupriya (Dec 21, 2012)

pm5 said:


> Hi all, I got my CO allocated today - Team 33 (Brisbane), initials - LW
> Anyone else has got him? Hows the experience?


Hi
You got case officer in just a week ?
Are you an offshore applicant or onshore.
Its been a month since we submitted our application and no CO allocated.
Also are you 189 applicant or 190


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

anupriya said:


> Hi
> You got case officer in just a week ?
> Are you an offshore applicant or onshore.
> Its been a month since we submitted our application and no CO allocated.
> Also are you 189 applicant or 190


Yes - was quite surprised myself! I am an offshore applicant. You will get the CO allocated soon - have seen the avg time around a month.


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

LW is mine CO, how is your experience with her so far ?




vovon said:


> anybody with team 4 LW?


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi 
Anyone with LZ, team 33? Please share any progress..


----------



## fadiexpart (Mar 1, 2013)

letSmove said:


> Hi
> Anyone with LZ, team 33? Please share any progress..


yes i am with that CO ,,,, she is very nice.
please share your experience....
regards


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you all have already given your medicals, then Kindly update the spreadsheet we have made. Its in the forum merged medicals.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> If you all have already given your medicals, then Kindly update the spreadsheet we have made. Its in the forum merged medicals.


Hi can you pl tell me how to access that spread sheet. I shall update my time lines?


Tx


----------



## letSmove (Dec 28, 2012)

fadiexpart said:


> yes i am with that CO ,,,, she is very nice.
> please share your experience....
> regards


So far experience is very good. only concern is the long time of external check which CO said is not in his/her control.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

oorvee said:


> Hi can you pl tell me how to access that spread sheet. I shall update my time lines?
> 
> 
> Tx


Hi oorvi, in merged medicals thread, just yesterday Tenten has put the spreadsheet, on page 383, so, you click on it, and you will see details of all the applicants of thos forum, who have given their dates of emdicals, case officer, and visa number, and memebrs are updating the spreadsheet a well, who get grants, so you also put your date and other details.


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> Hi oorvi, in merged medicals thread, just yesterday Tenten has put the spreadsheet, on page 383, so, you click on it, and you will see details of all the applicants of thos forum, who have given their dates of emdicals, case officer, and visa number, and memebrs are updating the spreadsheet a well, who get grants, so you also put your date and other details.


Thanks.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

once mdicals are in refer, we need to wait, irrespective of the problem, whether its high bp or somthing else. when you see the spreadsheet, you will come to know people like me are waiting since about two n half mnths and some people are waiting from Jan end whose cases have gone in refer.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

CO has been allocated 3 weeks after lodgement...It's Team 34 from Brisbane...Any idea on the performance of this team?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> CO has been allocated 3 weeks after lodgement...It's Team 34 from Brisbane...Any idea on the performance of this team?


I have got overnight responses from this team always although it varies from CO to CO.............


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

udhay said:


> Hi there, i'm joining the club!!! my 189 application is with the Case Officer (RL) Team 2 Adelaide. I lodged my Application on the 9th Jan, submitted all the needed Docs; recently my migration agent called the Case officer to inquire about the status of the application, she told the migration that, there is additional routine checking with this application that will take some time to complete. wondering what the additional routine processing is all about...:fingerscrossed:


I'm here for your company.. i had applied for Visa on 7 Dec2012 but got referred to MOC ,which got cleared by 15April2013..Now sitting and waiting for the grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## udhay (Apr 24, 2013)

Sarank said:


> I'm here for your company.. i had applied for Visa on 7 Dec2012 but got referred to MOC ,which got cleared by 15April2013..Now sitting and waiting for the grant:fingerscrossed:


hello pals! i got my visa approved today  finally team 2 approved my visa. thank you all for your support and prayers, hope you all will get your visa done soon.


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

My Co requested me more work evidence , like payslips , which i already uploaded. On the same date i saw that in my attached files , there is a file named " TRIM" and it is related to work experience. Wat does that mean?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AKFZ said:


> My Co requested me more work evidence , like payslips , which i already uploaded. On the same date i saw that in my attached files , there is a file named " TRIM" and it is related to work experience. Wat does that mean?


TRIM = The Requirement Is Met. If your CO has requested more evidence then you should provide: bank statement(highlight the salary), form 16, ITR acknowledgement, appraisal letter from your organization, pay slip again but tested by public notary. atleast for 3 - 5 years.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> once mdicals are in refer, we need to wait, irrespective of the problem, whether its high bp or somthing else. when you see the spreadsheet, you will come to know people like me are waiting since about two n half mnths and some people are waiting from Jan end whose cases have gone in refer.


I guess it varies from cases to cases,thats how I got the info from DIAC..I also could see for few people medicals cleared in a month also....


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> TRIM = The Requirement Is Met. If your CO has requested more evidence then you should provide: bank statement(highlight the salary), form 16, ITR acknowledgement, appraisal letter from your organization, pay slip again but tested by public notary. atleast for 3 - 5 years.


Thanks bro. Yes i did email him further work evidence. My confusion was that TRIM was written in front of the same work evidence which he has asked. I just wish that it means Requirement met so that it gives more hope that if work evidence is met ,visa will be granted.


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

udhay said:


> hello pals! i got my visa approved today  finally team 2 approved my visa. thank you all for your support and prayers, hope you all will get your visa done soon.


I am happy that you get your visa grant already. I can totally relate to you because we both lodge in January and with agent. Hope mine would be next soon. All the best to your next steps!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,
CO asked for form 80 and daughters passport on April 29th which we submitted on may 5th. After that our 2nd daughter was born so we mailed CO on May 20th with her birth cert snd asked about our medical status (we have done it already, CO didn't ask for them yet).
So haven't had any reply from CO. They are supposed to reply within 7 working days. 

-What do u suggest we should do?
Email CO or call em or wait? 

-Does form 80 suggest they are doing security or background checks?

-What about work experience checks? Is that the next step?

My husband n daughter's medicals link have disappeared from day since medical done but mine haven't.  

- I asked CO about medical status so shouldn't she tell us if my medicals have been referred or something?

Please help!


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi, how do we know if our medicals were referred?


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

fadiexpart said:


> yes i am with that CO ,,,, she is very nice.
> please share your experience....
> regards


hey , did you have your job verification by the CO ? any idea


----------



## Maestro2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Guys

Have been a silent member for a while now and yes I am assigned to a CO from Team 31 (KS). Usually CO is prompt (2-3 days) when acknowledging receiving docs.

CO Requested for only Form 80 for self + spouse and educational and employment docs, Passport Birth / Marriage proofs for self and dependents. Submitted PCC for UAE but still waiting on Home Country PCC and also the Med request from CO. Last communication from CO suggested that my file is "under mandatory checks that often include external agencies"

Here's my timeline:

EOI : 29 Apr 2013 
ITA: 06 May 2013 
CO Allocated: 27 May 
Requested Docs Sent: 04 June 2013 acknowledged on the 7th

Now the waiting is starting to get to me. 

Dont know whether any travel at this stage may delay application. Any ideas?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone have grant from CO_ST (GSM Adelaide T07). My waiting time has been prolonging.....................................


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

num_tareq said:


> Anyone have grant from CO_ST (GSM Adelaide T07). My waiting time has been prolonging.....................................


Have patience. Mine is taking longer....


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Guys, If your CO does not response, if initially CO use to response with in time frame, then better you call DIAC.


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

anyone with team 34 brisbane? ( CO: NIKKi)
190 invited: 13/02/2013
visa lodge: 16/02/2013
MEdical: 19/02/2013
PCC: 02/07/2013

still waiting...... (


----------



## GayanK (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi

Am with T34 Brisbane and going through the hard time - the waiting period.
189 Visa lodged: 08/May/2013
All the documents submitted : 22/June/2013
Form 1022 (Change in circumstances - 15/Jul/2013

In response to my mail with Form 1022, I was told to re-send the documents (alternatively upload) - stating my CO is away till end August and the CO covering for her cannot locate the documents.

Sent through email / uploaded everything back again on 16th July.

Got an email today that my Form 1022 is tagged to the application and the rest would be left for the original CO to deal with once she returns.

I've been waiting for 1 1/2 months (having provided all the documents) already and looks to me about another 20 days approximately to go - without my documents being attended to.

Is this the general case? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone team 6 adelaide, please share experiencies


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

peterpan1 said:


> He is on holiday it seems


Hi,
I am also waiting for the Grant ( (7months and 14 days).
My Co is from Team 34/Brisbane. she just asked me my iranian PCC and form 80. my apps is under security check
(


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> I am also waiting for the Grant ( (7months and 14 days).
> My Co is from Team 34/Brisbane. she just asked me my iranian PCC and form 80. my apps is under security check
> (


My CO is from Team 34 Brisbane itself  Been almost 2 months and 15 days since got a CO !

What is security check ? And how long does it takes to clear ?


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> My CO is from Team 34 Brisbane itself  Been almost 2 months and 15 days since got a CO !
> 
> What is security check ? And how long does it takes to clear ?


Hi,
It depends on your country, my country is listed as High risk and my application is under security check. My co said its different from one case to another case and told me it can take up to 12 months.
(
I applied onshore and now waiting almost 8 months.


(


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

My CO is from Adelaide T2.."RL"...Submitted all documents. Waiting game starts


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

My CO is from Adelaide T8. name "Viviane" ... i had submitted all the requested Docs on 5th Sept. untill now not heard from CO. Waiting eagerly for grant mail. Please do update if anybody else is also allocated with CO from same team.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Rikki15 said:


> My CO is from Adelaide T8. name "Viviane" ... i had submitted all the requested Docs on 5th Sept. untill now not heard from CO. Waiting eagerly for grant mail. Please do update if anybody else is also allocated with CO from same team.


Hi Rikki15,

Any news from team 8?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

I think your applied for Murray region and hope u would be settled well in Murray. Could you please let me know the best area to live in Murray (considering cost of living, getting jobs for initial survival). I too had applied for Murray 489




AhmedUAE said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> This morning I have received my visa grant letter for 489 (NSW). I have been a silent user of this forum as this forum has been a great source of information. Thanks to all the forum members for sharing their valuable experiences and advices. My case was quite different than the cases of most of the visa applicants here as currently I am an overseas Ph.D. student. I do not have any recent work experiences within last 37 months from now. I also did not claim any work experience related points at all. However, I had some two plus years of work experiences (i.e. not three years) just before my enrollment into the current Ph.D. study. So, with the minimum 1 year of work experience criteria (i.e. DIAC basic work exp. criteria) and also with the '10 points' for IELTS, I managed NSW 489 sponsorship somehow.
> My application details are as follows:
> ...


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hi Rikki15,
> 
> Any news from team 8?


With Gods grace, finally on 7th Jan i received the golden mail.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Friends couple of hours back couple of my documents which were uploaded today morning changed from Required to Received....

Is it an automated status change or Manual????
since it changed around 5 pm Indian time and by that time its already weekend in Australia so confused...


----------



## Varun Anand (Oct 17, 2013)

vinyy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all those who have been alloted a CO from Team 2 Adelaide for their SC 189 visa application. If everyone can share their processing timeframe, that will be great.
> 
> ...


Hello friend,

My case is allmost like urs.I just called dibp today and they only told me that I have been assigned this team.my all docs shows received except 2 docs which show required,and those also my agent iploaded abt 45 days back.but status is same "required".
I dont know what to do next.Its almost 3 months since day of lodgement.

Even Nov,Dec applicants are getting grants......but us still waiting....
I HAVE YHE EMAIL ID OF TEAM,what shall I ask them further,pls guide......


----------



## nischau (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just came across your thread. Whts the status of your visa application. 

Ours too have beeen stuck at same team 2.

Rgds


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

nischau said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just came across your thread. Whts the status of your visa application.
> 
> ...


Which CO? Initials pls


----------



## nischau (Feb 17, 2014)

PB frm team 2


----------

